# 29 x 2.8 options are growing!



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

It's nice to see a couple more 29 x 2.8 options starting to pop up. Looks like before long there will be no size holes for the 29" wheel.

Terrene has announced a 29 x 2.8 Cake Eater.

WTB will have a 29 x 2.8 Vigilante later this year.

We've seen a teaser pic of the 29 x 2.8 Rekon (below).

Anyone seen anything else coming?


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm interested in the Kendal Booster. It looks like a great concept. It's out but no 29x2.8 listed yet.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/tires-eurobike-2018.html

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 29 x 2.8 Rekon might be a great tire for the trails here in Bend....can't wait to try it out


----------



## jnroyal (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm stoked, too! Just trying to decide what will be better for our loose, rooty, leaf-covered trails - a 2.6 DHF or a 2.8 Rekon? 

I really wish Maxxis was going to offer a 29x2.8 DHF, so far the 26x2.8 DHF is my all-time favorite wheel/tire set-up.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

jnroyal said:


> I'm stoked, too! Just trying to decide what will be better for our loose, rooty, leaf-covered trails - a 2.6 DHF or a 2.8 Rekon?


From the looks of the 29x2.6 Vigilante, you may want the upcoming 2.8 in your debate as well.

I agree on the 29x2.8 DHF as well.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I love how there are going to be so many options soon!


----------



## mopes (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome. Been waiting for a 2.8 for the front of my wrecker!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

This has been a bit of a void in the market for a while.

Next up, can we please get some medium-knob "normal" tires in 3", rather than the XR4/DHF or XR2/Bombo thing we have going now? Want a super aggro DH tire? No problem! No-knob XC race tire? Got it! All-arounder? What's that?

-Walt


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> From the looks of the 29x2.6 Vigilante, you may want the upcoming 2.8 in your debate as well.
> 
> I agree on the 29x2.8 DHF as well.


The Maxxis DHF and DHR 3.00" × 29" are close to 2.8" × 29".
Very small on any bike I have fitted them too.
I would love a 3.1" × 29" for myself.
But I ride a Jones LWB Spaceframe.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I might finally have to buy some wide carbon rims for my XC bike.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Would have to totally agree on this point, although the Rekon is a lot better in the more all rounder than the DHF, something like the Rekon Race in a 2.8-3" would be nice.



Walt said:


> This has been a bit of a void in the market for a while.
> 
> Next up, can we please get some medium-knob "normal" tires in 3", rather than the XR4/DHF or XR2/Bombo thing we have going now? Want a super aggro DH tire? No problem! No-knob XC race tire? Got it! All-arounder? What's that?
> 
> -Walt


Curious what width rims you're running them on, as my DHF 3" measures almost to 3" _(2 [SUP]15[/SUP]/[SUB]16[/SUB]th - 75mm)_ on an i39 rim at riding pressure=10PSI.


NZPeterG said:


> The Maxxis DHF and DHR 3.00" × 29" are close to 2.8" × 29". Very small on any bike I have fitted them too. I would love a 3.1" × 29" for myself.But I ride a Jones LWB Spaceframe.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

NZPeterG said:


> The Maxxis DHF and DHR 3.00" × 29" are close to 2.8" × 29".
> Very small on any bike I have fitted them too.
> I would love a 3.1" × 29" for myself.
> But I ride a Jones LWB Spaceframe.


Think you're the first person I've heard calling the DHF 3.0 small, most are getting 3" or a tad over. Want bigger, buy a Duro Crux 3.25 from Jones.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Think you're the first person I've heard calling the DHF 3.0 small, most are getting 3" or a tad over. Want bigger, buy a Duro Crux 3.25 from Jones.


Word!










DHF










Crux

Both on 45mm internal width rims.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

jnroyal said:


> I really wish Maxxis was going to offer a 29x2.8 DHF, so far the 26x2.8 DHF is my all-time favorite wheel/tire set-up.


Me too. I love my 29x3.0 DHF but because it is a true 3" wide it is a hair too big for my frame. A true 2.8 would be perfect.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

rushman3 said:


> The 29 x 2.8 Rekon might be a great tire for the trails here in Bend....can't wait to try it out


Been on the Rekon 3c 27.5x2.8 terra and speed 120tpi for a few seasons now and stopped looking for a better tire.

If I had a 29+ I buy that tire without any doubt about It's performance.
Mine last and last yet give the traction of the wearout way too soon Schwalbe's.


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

Osco said:


> Been on the Rekon 3c 27.5x2.8 terra and speed 120tpi


i have been riding this tire and is my new favorite for the rear.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Rekon is a fine heavy XC tire, but it’s not really all that robust. Nice all purpose tire. 2.6 works, I’d take a 2.8.

I have hammered the shite out of my McFly and it just keeps on ticking.

I’d like to see s 2.6-2.8 Minion.


----------



## Libikerdad (Nov 18, 2017)

Walt said:


> This has been a bit of a void in the market for a while.
> 
> Next up, can we please get some medium-knob "normal" tires in 3", rather than the XR4/DHF or XR2/Bombo thing we have going now? Want a super aggro DH tire? No problem! No-knob XC race tire? Got it! All-arounder? What's that?
> 
> -Walt


Agreed. Would love something along the lines of a forecaster or xr3 in a 29 x 3 tread


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> It's nice to see a couple more 29 x 2.8 options starting to pop up. Looks like before long there will be no size holes for the 29" wheel.
> 
> Terrene has announced a 29 x 2.8 Cake Eater.
> 
> ...


Can you please measure the width of this Maxxis 29 x 2.8 tire? What size wheel is it rolling on? Where did you find it?

Thank you!


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The next question will be: what frames and forks will fit these new 29 x 2.8 tires?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Uh, my new Kona Unit for one  My 2014 Banshee Phantom with long drop outs is another 



rushman3 said:


> The next question will be: what frames and forks will fit these new 29 x 2.8 tires?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

beastmaster said:


> Can you please measure the width of this Maxxis 29 x 2.8 tire? What size wheel is it rolling on? Where did you find it?
> 
> Thank you!


I don't have this tire. I've only seen this one pic, but supposedly there are a few being tested.



rushman3 said:


> The next question will be: what frames and forks will fit these new 29 x 2.8 tires?


Of course any 29+ frame, but quite a few 29 and/or 27.5+ frames will likely fit 2.8s out back (such as Unit, KM, Timberjack, and various other HT & FS frames).

Quite a few people will look at running 29x2.6 rear with 29x2.8 front as well.

As far as forks, any boost fork should fit this and majority of the non-boost 29" forks will.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe I'm cynical on Maxxis but the Recon 29x2.8 does nothing for me and I want 2.8 or 3.0 29er tires. Years of over weight, under sized and over priced tires just don't do it for me. I don't care who won what race on a tire. There are plenty of other options out there that are more progress than Maxxis. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

After a few months on the Maxxis Assegai 2.5 I'd like to see a 2.8 version with a lighter casing or the Breaker+ casing for my Smash. But I do agree there should be more of an all around 2.8 29 tire.

-Nolan


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Terrene now has the Cake Eater in 29 x 2.8, light, studded and studdable versions! :thumbsup:

https://terrenetires.com/pages/cake-eater

Scroll to bottom of page....looks like a great winter tire option for 29+....a 3.0 to 3.25 would be even better though. :madman:


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Just stumbled on to this from a couple weeks ago....Teravail Coronado in tan wall! Looks promising and weigh in under 1000 gs.

Here are the average weights for the 3 versions of the Coronado: 29x2.8" light&supple=1090g, 29x2.8" light&supple(tanwall)=990g, 29x2.8" Durable=1175g.

https://fat-bike.com/2018/10/teravail-coronado-29-x-2-8-light-supple-tan-wall-plus-tires/

Coronado | Teravail


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Another vote for the DHF in 29x2.8"


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

yogiprophet said:


> Another vote for the DHF in 29x2.8"


Looks like you'll be waiting a while for that. Maxxis doesn't appear to be making a profit on the plus size and is cutting some in 2019.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

The 29 x 3.0 DHR II is a 2.8. Quite a bit smaller than the DHF. Still a great front tire too.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

gundrted said:


> Looks like you'll be waiting a while for that. Maxxis doesn't appear to be making a profit on the plus size and is cutting some in 2019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Oh sh!t. Do you know which ones? Where did you hear that?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Feeling kindly today  Take a lookat that page of that thread, should provide all the info/links you need to gather your thoughts on this matter 

https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/plus-market-settling-out-2-6-2-8-tires-1093048-3.html



yogiprophet said:


> Oh sh!t. Do you know which ones? Where did you hear that?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

gundrted said:


> I'm interested in the Kendal Booster. It looks like a great concept. It's out but no 29x2.8 listed yet.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/tires-eurobike-2018.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


This new Kenda looks very promising! Hoping it comes out sooner than later.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm really interested in this tire size and am currently building up a bike optimized around 2.6-2.8 options. 

However, the 2.8 are very slow in materializing and those that exist are heavy. I'm really hoping for some good options to come up around the 850-900g range, but thats to be seen. Any more news?

That said, the final part spec for my build are rims. Based on what I've seen, almost all the 2.6 offerings (especially Maxxis) look much better suited to an i30 rim despite the manufactures suggesting otherwise. 

So the question is, go with i30 for current crop of 2.6 tires and roll the dice on how they'll work with potential 2.8s. Or lean into manufactures suggestions on i35?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

gsteitz said:


> I'm really interested in this tire size and am currently building up a bike optimized around 2.6-2.8 options.
> 
> However, the 2.8 are very slow in materializing and those that exist are heavy. I'm really hoping for some good options to come up around the 850-900g range, but thats to be seen. Any more news?
> 
> ...


Either i30 or i35 is fine for both 2.6 and 2.8. I'd lean toward wider, but then I also prefer 3.0's over 2.6's.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Kyle201 said:


> The 29 x 3.0 DHR II is a 2.8. Quite a bit smaller than the DHF. Still a great front tire too.


?!

I've ridden and sold lots of these. None of the ones that have passed through my shop have been undersized. Assuming 35+mm wide rims and appropriate pressures.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

gsteitz said:


> I'm really interested in this tire size and am currently building up a bike optimized around 2.6-2.8 options.
> 
> However, the 2.8 are very slow in materializing and those that exist are heavy. I'm really hoping for some good options to come up around the 850-900g range, but thats to be seen. Any more news?
> 
> ...


The Terrene McFly 29x2.8 is a great tire, and not heavy at all. The tough version weighs 930g, and the light version is only 810g, well below your preferred range. Also, the new Cake Eater 29x2.8 light is a claimed 925g.

For rims, I like wider as well, and would go for i35.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

bikeny said:


> The Terrene McFly 29x2.8 is a great tire, and not heavy at all. The tough version weighs 930g, and the light version is only 810g, well below your preferred range. Also, the new Cake Eater 29x2.8 light is a claimed 925g.
> 
> For rims, I like wider as well, and would go for i35.


bikeny,

Thanks man, yes those McFlys are definitely on my radar!



mikesee said:


> Either i30 or i35 is fine for both 2.6 and 2.8. I'd lean toward wider, but then I also prefer 3.0's over 2.6's.


Thanks mikesee,

Yeah, I've got a dedicated 29+ that'll always have 3.0s. This new bike will max out at 2.8 clearance and I'll likely start out with a 2.6 Rekon/Ikon mix. I'm a little nervous about the profile of them on i35s form what I've see, but on the flip side I'm concerned 2.8s would be compromised on i30's should I upsize tires.

I know you like a little background too. I'm 165 lbs. in my birthday suit and ride super technical limestone chunk here in Central Texas, so sidewall protection is a plus. This will be a single speed hardtail build.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Terrene now has the Cake Eater in 29 x 2.8, light, studded and studdable versions! :thumbsup:
> 
> https://terrenetires.com/pages/cake-eater


Has anyone tried the Cake Eater 29 x 2.8? I'm not so interested in its ability to be studded but that it seems like a good fast rolling tire with decent side knobs.


----------



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

Any news on the ETA for the 29 x 2.8 Rekon?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

rjcobra said:


> Any news on the ETA for the 29 x 2.8 Rekon?


Yeah, that ain't happening. My guess is the photo in the original post was Photoshoped.


----------



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

yogiprophet said:


> Yeah, that ain't happening. My guess is the photo in the original post was Photoshoped.


Why do you think it's not happening?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

yogiprophet said:


> Yeah, that ain't happening. My guess is the photo in the original post was Photoshoped.


I asked Maxxis on the phone about this tire, which has been reported as being tested. They wouldn't confirm or deny it coming, just repeatedly answered to watch the upcoming industry shows for new releases.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

rjcobra said:


> Why do you think it's not happening?


Also, Maxxis has dropped all 29er tires bigger than 2.6 for this year, so my guess is there will not be a Rekon 29x2.8.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there any consensus on whether or not the 29 x 2.8 segment will actually grow?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

I did email Kenda about the 2.8 Booster (pictured above) and it is confirmed as being in the works. If it has a round profile and a decent weight, I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

yogiprophet said:


> I did email Kenda about the 2.8 Booster (pictured above) and it is confirmed as being in the works. If it has a round profile and a decent weight, I will definitely give it a try.


Thanks for checking on this. I'm glad to hear they are following up.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Osco said:


> Been on the Rekon 3c 27.5x2.8 terra and speed 120tpi for a few seasons now and stopped looking for a better tire.
> 
> If I had a 29+ I buy that tire without any doubt about It's performance.
> Mine last and last yet give the traction of the wearout way too soon Schwalbe's.


The purgatory grid 27.5 x 2.6" is better. Imo We have run both and the purg is a step up


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

gsteitz said:


> Is there any consensus on whether or not the 29 x 2.8 segment will actually grow?


I think most frame manufacturers are planning for the market to swing in that direction. I do not see Santa Cruze, Transiton, Canfield or any of the other smaller brands putting out real (3.0") plus bikes and most 29er forks can take a 2.8".


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Any 29x2.8" tires use a soft/tacky rubber? I'm looking for something that will grip on technical climbs and will also hold up to sharp desert rocks.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

noosa2 said:


> Any 29x2.8" tires use a soft/tacky rubber? I'm looking for something that will grip on technical climbs and will also hold up to sharp desert rocks.


I have the Terrence McFly 29x2.8 light casing on my rear and I think it grips great. I ride a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol. I've read mixed reviews as a front tire. I'm a 140lbs but can put down some torque. The McFly is the first tire that wouldn't break loose in my low gears. It also corners great. I run 14psi on i36mm rims. At that pressure the tire measures 2.7 across the thread. I'm good with calling it true to size.

https://terrenetires.com/pages/mcfly

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

gundrted said:


> I have the Terrence McFly 29x2.8 light casing on my rear and I think it grips great. I ride a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol. I've read mixed reviews as a front tire. I'm a 140lbs but can put down some torque. The McFly is the first tire that wouldn't break loose in my low gears. It also corners great. I run 14psi on i36mm rims. At that pressure the tire measures 2.7 across the thread. I'm good with calling it true to size.
> 
> https://terrenetires.com/pages/mcfly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I am looking for a rear tire as I'm happy with my DHF up front.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Has anyone run a 29x2.8 Terravail Coronado or a Terrene McFly as a rear tire on an i40 rim? 
Ride report?

I have i43 rims, and My frame will only fit a true 3.0 with the sliders out past halfway, looking for a slightly narrower ‘plus’ rear.


----------



## mopes (Mar 8, 2011)

So close... 3.0 dhf 29 on line pro 40 in my yari. 2.8 dhf would be damn near perfect.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Impetus said:


> Has anyone run a 29x2.8 Terravail Coronado or a Terrene McFly as a rear tire on an i40 rim?
> Ride report?
> 
> I have i43 rims, and My frame will only fit a true 3.0 with the sliders out past halfway, looking for a slightly narrower 'plus' rear.


I have the McFly 29x2.8 on I9 BC360 i36mm rims. I love it. It's fast and grips on CO front range trails. I have the light casing buy am easy on tires. Lots of XC style riding. 140lbs and run 14psi.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

gundrted said:


> I have the McFly 29x2.8 on I9 BC360 i36mm rims. I love it. It's fast and grips on CO front range trails. I have the light casing buy am easy on tires. Lots of XC style riding. 140lbs and run 14psi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


I took the plunge last week and bought and mounted a McFly to my rear i43 Nextie rim. I would concur with your assessment. Only one ride so far, but I like it quite well. Measures pretty much right at 2.8 at the knobs on that wheel after sitting for a several days. I've been running mine at 15-16 psi, for a 165 lb rider.


----------



## mopes (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there anything in a 2.8 29er that’s worth running on the front end of a wrecker? Got a 2.6 nobby nic on there now that’s okay but preferred the 2.5 dhf prior. Would love a nice aggressive 2.8...


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

I just mounted a pair of Coronados on my Gnarvester. No trail time yet but they look good!

Measure 70mm on 35mm rim. Photo is next to the 2.6 Recon they are replacing. They feel a bit heavier but roll real nice in the street.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

mopes said:


> So close... 3.0 dhf 29 on line pro 40 in my yari. 2.8 dhf would be damn near perfect.


Is that a 29+ specific yari fork?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

No way, man. My 29x3 Chupacabras have easily over a sausage-finger of clearance or more on my 29+ specific Yari.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

gsteitz said:


> bikeny,
> This new bike will max out at 2.8 clearance and I'll likely start out with a 2.6 Rekon/Ikon mix. I'm a little nervous about the profile of them on i35s form what I've see, but on the flip side I'm concerned 2.8s would be compromised on i30's should I upsize tires.
> 
> I know you like a little background too. I'm 165 lbs. in my birthday suit and ride super technical limestone chunk here in Central Texas, so sidewall protection is a plus. This will be a single speed hardtail build.


Not specific to those tires, but here's my strategy:
Wider rim in front: I like a bit lower pressure on front for grip and can do so since pitch flats are rare in front. But, during heavy loading(berms, steep G-outs) tire squirm can be an issue, so wide rims help.
Narrower rim in back:
I allready run the rear tire firmer to prevent pinchflat/rim damage, so squirm is less of an issue(also since a bit of vagueness in the rear is no big deal). Narrower rim pulls the sidewalls of the tire inwards, so the knobs protect the tire casing better. More important in the rear where you can't see your wheel scuffing past rocks.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Any hints of whether we'll see something like a 29x2.8 Ikon? Looking for something even faster and with lower knobs than the Rekon, but in a 2.8 size.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

PHeller said:


> Any hints of whether we'll see something like a 29x2.8 Ikon? Looking for something even faster and with lower knobs than the Rekon, but in a 2.8 size.


Considering Maxxis dropped all of their 29" tires bigger than 2.6", I doubt it.

But you never know...


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

These look interesting for 29x2.8 options.

https://teravail.com/tires/off-road

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

gundrted said:


> These look interesting for 29x2.8 options.
> 
> https://teravail.com/tires/off-road
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


+1 Love these tires!! I'm running the Tan 29x2.8 in SoCal, not a lot of miles yet,but so far so good. Not very heavy either for a plus tire.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> +1 Love these tires!! I'm running the Tan 29x2.8 in SoCal, not a lot of miles yet,but so far so good. Not very heavy either for a plus tire.


Good to know. I may try them when my McFly wears out.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As BNY said, Maxxis has "determined" that 29+ is too small a market and instead have chosen to offer a bazillion versions of the HR2 in "regular" sizes :skep: Even if they re-enter the 29+ market, I think enough people would have said fvck it and moved on to other brands by then and will leave them sitting on stock until it is heavily discounted.



PHeller said:


> Any hints of whether we'll see something like a 29x2.8 Ikon? Looking for something even faster and with lower knobs than the Rekon, but in a 2.8 size.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

LyNx said:


> As BNY said, Maxxis has "determined" that 29+ is too small a market and instead have chosen to offer a bazillion versions of the HR2 in "regular" sizes :skep: Even if they re-enter the 29+ market, I think enough people would have said fvck it and moved on to other brands by then and will leave them sitting on stock until it is heavily discounted.


Considering the big M's 29+ offerings were, at best, mehhh....probably best that they moved out of the scene.

Same goes for a few other tire companies that came in with craptacular tires...even though a few MTBR gurus gushed about them.

It's a small market. Hopefully the good ones keep making the good ones.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

the mayor said:


> It's a small market. Hopefully the good ones keep making the good ones.


....you mean Bonty keep making the XR2?!? LOL its such a great tire.

-CJB


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

If your willing to experiment and already have an i30 - i32 rim, then this tire measures out to about a real 2.8 with micro knobs and comes in at 990 grams. It gets a little too big on an i35-i40 rim though. Just had it mounted up on my 29er rim and it looked good as a 2.8 grippy option....:thumbsup:
https://www.vittoria.com/us/bomboloni-fat-plus.html


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

yogiprophet said:


> Has anyone tried the Cake Eater 29 x 2.8? I'm not so interested in its ability to be studded but that it seems like a good fast rolling tire with decent side knobs.


Yep. Solid, predictable tire. I don't know if it's fast like an XR2 -- in fact I'm pretty sure it's not -- but it hits the sweet spot for an all-around tread that's bigger than a 2.6 and smaller than a 3.0.

I dig 'em.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mikesee said:


> Yep. Solid, predictable tire. I don't know if it's fast like an XR2 -- in fact I'm pretty sure it's not -- but it hits the sweet spot for an all-around tread that's bigger than a 2.6 and smaller than a 3.0.
> 
> I dig 'em.


Mike, any experience with the Teravail Coronado's? I just talked a buddy into these after finding a lack of other options in 29x2.8. He's maybe 145 lbs. I'm building him wheels with WTB i35 rims. I'm thinking it should be a good combo but these tires weren't my first choice. I had a hard time finding medium tread 2.8" tires in stock.

https://teravail.com/tires/coronado#TR7294


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Mike, any experience with the Teravail Coronado's? I just talked a buddy into these after finding a lack of other options in 29x2.8. He's maybe 145 lbs. I'm building him wheels with WTB i35 rims. I'm thinking it should be a good combo but these tires weren't my first choice. I had a hard time finding medium tread 2.8" tires in stock.
> 
> https://teravail.com/tires/coronado#TR7294


Nope, sorry. I've installed a few but haven't ridden 'em.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Mike, any experience with the Teravail Coronado's? I just talked a buddy into these after finding a lack of other options in 29x2.8. He's maybe 145 lbs. I'm building him wheels with WTB i35 rims. I'm thinking it should be a good combo but these tires weren't my first choice. I had a hard time finding medium tread 2.8" tires in stock.
> 
> https://teravail.com/tires/coronado#TR7294


That's what I'm running on my Krampus and so far they are awesome for SoCal. Not a ton of miles on them though.

There is a better review here by one of you SS nuts. Sorry don't have the link handy.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Yep. Solid, predictable tire. I don't know if it's fast like an XR2 -- in fact I'm pretty sure it's not -- but it hits the sweet spot for an all-around tread that's bigger than a 2.6 and smaller than a 3.0.
> 
> I dig 'em.


Thank you Mikesee. Are you running the Light or Tough sidewall? I'm wondering if the Light version will work fo aggressive riding as a front tire.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> There is a better review here by *one of you SS nuts.* Sorry don't have the link handy.


For the record we prefer the term "A$$holes." Lets call a spade a spade.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

yogiprophet said:


> Thank you Mikesee. Are you running the Light or Tough sidewall? I'm wondering if the Light version will work fo aggressive riding as a front tire.


Light on both ends of the bike. I don't ride nearly as aggressively as I used to, but I still plow or scrape a fair few immovable objects in the course of an average ride. No flats yet (touches wood...).


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

rushman3 said:


> The next question will be: what frames and forks will fit these new 29 x 2.8 tires?


All the new Stumpjumpers claim to fit 3.0" tires.


----------



## mountainsean (Sep 8, 2010)

According to the Maxxis site, the 29 x 2.8 Rekon+ exists:

https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-519-140-rekon-plus

I can't find it for sale anywhere though.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

mountainsean said:


> According to the Maxxis site, the 29 x 2.8 Rekon+ exists:
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-519-140-rekon-plus
> 
> I can't find it for sale anywhere though.


Following the link I only see 27.5 options still.


----------



## mountainsean (Sep 8, 2010)

gsteitz said:


> Following the link I only see 27.5 options still.


You have to click on the 29" bar to expand it.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Too little too late for me.

I can get the McFly and Coronado right now. I was going to try the Coronado but found 2 McFlys for $50 each. I love the McFly and it measures 2.78 on rims 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

Any word from QBP or the like on availability of the Rekon 29x2.8?

That seems like the tire to scratch my itch.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

mountainsean said:


> According to the Maxxis site, the 29 x 2.8 Rekon+ exists:
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-519-140-rekon-plus
> 
> I can't find it for sale anywhere though.


Wow! Great News indeed! I will definitely be trying this one.


----------



## victorike77 (Feb 12, 2017)

waiting for them to go on sale in europe ... my next tires









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

mountainsean said:


> According to the Maxxis site, the 29 x 2.8 Rekon+ exists:
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-519-140-rekon-plus
> 
> I can't find it for sale anywhere though.


I have the 27.5+ in skin wall... came on a bike I picked up on CL. Disappointing that it measures 2.6, and typical of Maxxis- I'd assume the same for the 29x2.8

I'm new to the whole + tire thing but is that the standard?


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

gfourth said:


> I have the 27.5+ in skin wall... came on a bike I picked up on CL. Disappointing that it measures 2.6, and typical of Maxxis- I'd assume the same for the 29x2.8
> 
> I'm new to the whole + tire thing but is that the standard?


Maxxis measures small on anything over 2.4. Other brands are more true to form. I have used bontrager, specialized and Terrene. They all run true to size in the plus range.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mountainsean said:


> According to the Maxxis site, the 29 x 2.8 Rekon+ exists:


I rode one late last summer. Sort of meh. Didn't do anything better than a 29 x 3" XR2, and did some things markedly worse.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

mikesee said:


> I rode one late last summer. Sort of meh. Didn't do anything better than a 29 x 3" XR2, and did some things markedly worse.


Just saved me some money!

Any chance you've caught wind of something like an XR3 in 29x3? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

amadkins said:


> Just saved me some money!
> 
> Any chance you've caught wind of something like an XR3 in 29x3? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that.


I think those would be awesome too -- but haven't heard anything.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I mean, the 2.8 Rekons would do a lot of stuff better than the Bontragers if you couldn't fit the 3" tires.


----------



## mountainsean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm just trying to find something in the 29 x 2.8-3.0" range that has a more aggressive tread than the Chupacabras but weigh in less than 950-1000g and aren't paper thin. The closest I've come is Terrene McFlys in the light version, but found them to be too fragile. Their Tough version has a claimed weight of 930g but my samples have all been 1100g at which point I might as well just be running a 3.0" DHF. A 29 x 2.8" Rekon+ with 3C/MaxTerra/EXO at 919g seems ideal, if they're actually real.

Other options?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Teravails Coronado claims 1090 grams. Didn't weight mine, but dig the tire's grip on SoCal dirt.


----------



## mountainsean (Sep 8, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> Teravails Coronado claims 1090 grams. Didn't weight mine, but dig the tire's grip on SoCal dirt.


I'd just go with the 1100g DHF at that point personally.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

mountainsean said:


> I'm just trying to find something in the 29 x 2.8-3.0" range that has a more aggressive tread than the Chupacabras but weigh in less than 950-1000g and aren't paper thin. The closest I've come is Terrene McFlys in the light version, but found them to be too fragile. Their Tough version has a claimed weight of 930g but my samples have all been 1100g at which point I might as well just be running a 3.0" DHF. A 29 x 2.8" Rekon+ with 3C/MaxTerra/EXO at 919g seems ideal, if they're actually real.
> 
> Other options?


I had a XR2 3.0 and there just wasn't enough grip for me. I went to a 29x3.0 XR4 front and 2.8 McFly rear. I love it. The xr4 is surprising fast rolling. The McFly is also great in the rear. It climbs like a goat and breaks straight. I ride all kinds of trails in CO (mountains and desert).

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainsean (Sep 8, 2010)

gundrted said:


> I had a XR2 3.0 and there just wasn't enough grip for me. I went to a 29x3.0 XR4 front and 2.8 McFly rear. I love it. The xr4 is surprising fast rolling. The McFly is also great in the rear. It climbs like a goat and breaks straight. I ride all kinds of trails in CO (mountains and desert).


Any idea what the actual weight of your XR4 29x3.0 is? Trek has it on their website at 1100g, which is the same as the tried-and-true DHF, so not a bad option if I'm going to suck it up and go with something that heavy, but I'm really hoping to find a solution (at least for the rear) that's under 950g.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

mountainsean said:


> Any idea what the actual weight of your XR4 29x3.0 is? Trek has it on their website at 1100g, which is the same as the tried-and-true DHF, so not a bad option if I'm going to suck it up and go with something that heavy, but I'm really hoping to find a solution (at least for the rear) that's under 950g.


I didn't weight it specifically. I weighed the bike after swapping to xr4/McFly from DHF/Aggressor 2.5wt. The bike lost about 1 pound. 31.6lbs to 30.5lbs.

I don't count grams. 60g in tire weight means nothing. 500g or 1000g sure you'll feel it. The XR4 is a more efficient tire even if it is the same weight it rolls much better. In the end tire efficiency has more an effect than a few grams.

Full disclosure ... I don't follow MTB racing and don't care what pros are using. I was extremely unhappy with the dfh/Aggressor combo (stock tires on my bike). The DHF is good if you are ripping gravity laps. There are much better options if you need more then a one trick pony.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainsean (Sep 8, 2010)

gundrted said:


> I didn't weight it specifically. I weighed the bike after swapping to xr4/McFly from DHF/Aggressor 2.5wt. The bike lost about 1 pound. 31.6lbs to 30.5lbs.
> 
> I don't count grams. 60g in tire weight means nothing. 500g or 1000g sure you'll feel it. The XR4 is a more efficient tire even if it is the same weight it rolls much better. In the end tire efficiency has more an effect than a few grams.
> 
> Full disclosure ... I don't follow MTB racing and don't care what pros are using. I was extremely unhappy with the dfh/Aggressor combo (stock tires on my bike). The DHF is good if you are ripping gravity laps. There are much better options if you need more then a one trick pony.


I don't follow what pros race and I don't dither over 60g either. We all have our preferences; personally I count grams on tires when the difference gets into the ~150g-200g range, which is what I'm hoping to loose by dropping from my tried and true DHF (which I have used as a front tire for years and like better than anything else I've tried) to something else with similar durability as the DHF and better grip thank the Chupa. The McFly tough weighs the same as the DHF real-world and the McFly light is too flimsy unfortunately, so neither fit the bill.

Just wondering if there's a tire that meets my criteria out there that I haven't come across yet.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Not a very common choice, but a solid one is the Innova Pro Transformer 3.0. Been running it on the rear of my Stache and it is decent on most conditions. 
912 grams on my scale!

More here on it: https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/innova-pro-transformers-race-29-a-991764.html


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

mountainsean said:


> Any idea what the actual weight of your XR4 29x3.0 is? Trek has it on their website at 1100g, which is the same as the tried-and-true DHF, so not a bad option if I'm going to suck it up and go with something that heavy, but I'm really hoping to find a solution (at least for the rear) that's under 950g.


Here's mine...another great tire on the front of my Stache. :thumbsup:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

gundrted said:


> I had a XR2 3.0 and there just wasn't enough grip for me. I went to a 29x3.0 XR4 front and 2.8 McFly rear. I love it. The xr4 is surprising fast rolling. The McFly is also great in the rear. It climbs like a goat and breaks straight. I ride all kinds of trails in CO (mountains and desert).


It's interesting how rider's perceptions vary. In the sandy dry AZ desert, I did NOT like the McFly on the back of my bike. *IMO*, it doesn't roll very well considering how little traction it has, but it also doesn't grip well for how mediocre it rolls, and it doesn't brake that well either. I admit I stupidly ordered the 'Light" version, but I punched 3 holes (2 sealed with bacon) in under 200 miles. I retired it after the 3rd hole. It got replaced with a 3.0 XR2, and I just accept that I just have to put my sliders all the way back out and can only run 32x19 or 32x18 to prevent frame rub.
I'd probably use it if it meant mount that or don't ride but I'm in no hurry to ride that tire again. I'd probably be happy to give the tough version a go and see if it feels better.

I 100% agree with you on the XR4 being a really really good desert front tire. My fave plus tire so far.



mountainsean said:


> Any idea what the actual weight of your XR4 29x3.0 is? Trek has it on their website at 1100g, which is the same as the tried-and-true DHF, so not a bad option if I'm going to suck it up and go with something that heavy, but I'm really hoping to find a solution (at least for the rear) that's under 950g.


My XR4 weighed 1090g when new. IMO, it's worth the weight. It's heavy, but rolls stunningly well, grips like velcro in loose dry dirt (and damn good on hardpack) and so far has proven bulletproof.


----------



## ou98dtbiggs (Jan 24, 2005)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Not a very common choice, but a solid one is the Innova Pro Transformer 3.0. Been running it on the rear of my Stache and it is decent on most conditions.
> 912 grams on my scale!
> 
> More here on it: https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/innova-pro-transformers-race-29-a-991764.html


I have those great bang for the buck tire! Issue is full 3.0 tire, I broke my carbon wide rim so now looking at something on a Flow Rim will try the Colorados.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Rusty
You're the first one who has some real comparison.
How is Rekon vs. Coronado - speaking of traction,speed and where are it's limits?
They look quite fast though.



rusty_ss said:


> I just mounted a pair of Coronados on my Gnarvester. No trail time yet but they look good!
> 
> Measure 70mm on 35mm rim. Photo is next to the 2.6 Recon they are replacing. They feel a bit heavier but roll real nice in the street.
> 
> ...


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Placek said:


> Rusty
> You're the first one who has some real comparison.
> How is Rekon vs. Coronado - speaking of traction,speed and where are it's limits?
> They look quite fast though.


Hey Placek. I love the Coronado for 80% of my riding. They roll fast and are great on flowing trails that don't require huge amounts of grip. I prefer the Rekon in mud or wet clay or more technical stuff. The Coronado is an awesome all-around and back country touring tire and my go to for that sorry of riding which is mostly what I do.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

rusty_ss said:


> Hey Placek. I love the Coronado for 80% of my riding. They roll fast and are great on flowing trails that don't require huge amounts of grip. I prefer the Rekon in mud or wet clay or more technical stuff. The Coronado is an awesome all-around and back country touring tire and my go to for that sorry of riding which is mostly what I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sounds good as i'm looking for something comfy,dedicated for dry conditions and being comfortable.
This would be second set next to Magic Mary+Hans Dampf which are mud/wet oriented.
Rekon looks good but still closer to Minion/Dampf than to really fast tires.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

I picked up a Terrene Cake Eater recently after washing out the front on a Bomboloni. I've only had one ride on it (11 miles) but this is what I was looking for... bigger than 2.6, smaller than 3.0, good traction, widely spaced knobs.

Mine measures out to about 69mm on an I45 rim, so more like 2.7. I'm good with that. Weight was 39 ounces (tough casing).


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

And incidentally, I just put a 2.6 Vittoria Mezcal on the rear using a 40mm rim, and it measures out the same as the Cake Eater... 69mm casing width.

I ran this same tire for a few rides on a 30mm rim, and if memory serves it was about 67mm wide on there...

So, depending on rim width, and if you ignore the numbers on the side, the Mezcal can sneak into this conversation too. Weighed at only 31 ounces (hope it holds up).


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Both look beefy but i'm thorning to Mezcal and more specific was catched by Chronicle in 3.0 FR and Rear.
Why (and correct me if i'm wrong) - look fast on hadpack,dry conditions, are beefy but on 32mm rim could be used with AM bike.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Placek said:


> Both look beefy but i'm thorning to Mezcal and more specific was catched by Chronicle in 3.0 FR and Rear.
> Why (and correct me if i'm wrong) - look fast on hadpack,dry conditions, are beefy but on 32mm rim could be used with AM bike.


I want to respond... but I'm not sure what you're saying. "thorning? catched?" Help us out...

If you're saying you want to run Chronicles front and rear... I guess it depends what kind of riding you do. Sure they would be fast in dry conditions, but if you push hard into corners, Chronicle may not have enough grip up front. And 32mm rim sounds a little small for 3.0 (though I've done it), but since this is the 2.8 thread why not try the Coronado mentioned above?


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

S usspect;14266187 said:


> I want to respond... but I'm not sure what you're saying. "thorning? catched?" Help us out...
> 
> If you're saying you want to run Chronicles front and rear... I guess it depends what kind of riding you do. Sure they would be fast in dry conditions, but if you push hard into corners, Chronicle may not have enough grip up front. And 32mm rim sounds a little small for 3.0 (though I've done it), but since this is the 2.8 thread why not try the Coronado mentioned above?


Ok, those are emotions therfore my language sometimes suck.

My riding areas are mostly flat,small uphills,looots of small roots,no rocks,wooden and sandy.
Taking in account that this set would be used only in dry conditions and i like baloony wheels ,than was initially wondering about something similar to by belowed Conti Race Kings.
Unfortunetely there is no plus option.

So what option i have...looks like Chronicle 3.0 and Coronado 2.8.

Which You think may be better for described conditions (and 32id rims)?


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Placek said:


> Ok, those are emotions therfore my language sometimes suck.


Gotcha :thumbsup:



Placek said:


> My riding areas are mostly flat,small uphills,looots of small roots,no rocks,wooden and sandy.
> Taking in account that this set would be used only in dry conditions and i like baloony wheels ,than was initially wondering about something similar to by belowed Conti Race Kings.
> Unfortunetely there is no plus option.
> 
> ...


Never had the Coronado but they look like the more natural fit to your rim width. But if balloon tires is your thing, the Chronicles are good at what they do (dry, fast, little cornering prowess). Other tires in the faster-rolling group of 3.0's are the tried and true XR2 (used to be Chupacabra) and the Vittoria Bomboloni. Both probably corner better than the Chronicle. I ran a Bomboloni on 30mm ID rim and it seemed to work just fine.

I like Terrene tires right now....I have the Cake Eater and a Honali. Their 2.8 McFly might be another good fast rolling one for ya.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

S usspect;14267273 said:


> Gotcha :thumbsup:
> 
> Never had the Coronado but they look like the more natural fit to your rim width. But if balloon tires is your thing, the Chronicles are good at what they do (dry, fast, little cornering prowess). Other tires in the faster-rolling group of 3.0's are the tried and true XR2 (used to be Chupacabra) and the Vittoria Bomboloni. Both probably corner better than the Chronicle. I ran a Bomboloni on 30mm ID rim and it seemed to work just fine.
> I like Terrene tires right now....I have the Cake Eater and a Honali. Their 2.8 McFly might be another good fast rolling one for ya.


Starting from bottom - Terrene would be too aggressive - set i'm looking for will be the "second one" dedicated for light,dry,bumpy trails.The one for real aggressive Enduro will be probably eet of Minions.
Seems i do have on field Bontrager XR2, Chronicle and WTB Ranger. Need to check how whis 3.0 width would look and behave on 32rim - on paper looks to narrow but many people actually use such combo and are happy with it ?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Placek said:


> Both look beefy but i'm thorning to Mezcal and more specific was catched by Chronicle in 3.0 FR and Rear.
> Why (and correct me if i'm wrong) - look fast on hadpack,dry conditions, are beefy but on 32mm rim could be used with AM bike.


I am on 27.5 with rims of 40 mm The 3.0 Chronicle front does the job and the 2.8 Rekon rear i just love. Maybe you could put a Rekon 2.8 and a 2.6 or 2 2.8? Just go 3C for better grip.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anyone have pics of the 29x2.8 Rekon? I hate mismatching the brand of tires. Im not sure why. 
I wanna run a 27.5x3.0 rear and a 29x2.8 front. I have a maxxis 27.5x3.0 on the back now. I need a maxxis front tire and the 29x3.0 just feels too big and slow turning.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

S usspect;14264173 said:


> I picked up a Terrene Cake Eater recently after washing out the front on a Bomboloni. I've only had one ride on it (11 miles) but this is what I was looking for... bigger than 2.6, smaller than 3.0, good traction, widely spaced knobs.
> 
> Mine measures out to about 69mm on an I45 rim, so more like 2.7. I'm good with that. Weight was 39 ounces (tough casing).


That is one fine looking tire! Thanks for the post and photos. This is my top next front tire choice...the knobs look better (larger) than on their website and the profile looks much better than the Rekon.

Could you do me a huge favor and get a photo from an angle showing the profile from straight on?


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

yogiprophet said:


> That is one fine looking tire! Thanks for the post and photos. This is my top next front tire choice...the knobs look better (larger) than on their website and the profile looks much better than the Rekon.
> 
> Could you do me a huge favor and get a photo from an angle showing the profile from straight on?


Yeah it's definitely a step up from the rekon in terms of inspiring confidence.

I took some pictures but am having trouble uploading, can't seem to do it from my phone. Anyway, you may or may not have seen this thread:
https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-...d-tire-option-terrene-cakeeaters-1083052.html

The pictures in the first post (follow the link to Facebook and scroll through) are better than anything I could have done. Great tire!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

well, kntr, its not exactly what you propose, but i'm on a 29x3 front 27.5x2.8 rear and it feels plenty fast fwiw









it will fit 27.5x3 rear as well, with room to spare, but IME the 27.5x3" Maxxis tires that I like to use are a wee bit slower than the Ikon or Rekon in 2.8...the front is a Maxxis DHR 29x3 though ill swap between a DHF also.









of course the geo has a big part to play and keeping the back end down to 405mm and the resultant balance of the frame, coupled with low weight and somewhat slack steering geo with a rigid make it a riddle to ride but super enjoyable. The mullet aspect is well worth looking into id say! I could see how a 29x2.8 in a hardtail with a smaller rear wheel would be pretty cool!


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone seen Rakon+ 29 (2.8) in Europe?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> well, kntr, its not exactly what you propose, but i'm on a 29x3 front 27.5x2.8 rear and it feels plenty fast fwiw
> 
> View attachment 1275101
> 
> ...


Sweet ride. I like the mullet, too. My Haro full squish is 29+/27.5+ too.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

It seems that, despite the thread title, 29 x 2.8" options really *aren't* growing.

As of now, you can buy the Terrene Cake Eater and McFly, and the Teravail Coronado.

I have the Terrene tires in stock and have a few on one of my own bikes. Perhaps I got a weird set, but they measure 2.55" on i35 rims.

The Coronado might be true to size, but looking at that tread pattern I want nothing to do with it.

Haven't even seen a part number for a Rekon yet, much less an actual tire.

Vigilante's are still vaporware too. Ranger's exist in 2.8", but neither that casing nor tread (in 3.0) did anything for me.

I'm still psyched on my 3.0's, but wondering whether 2.8" is actually going to happen.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My Maxxis seems correct, Chronical and Rekon
https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-519-140-rekon-plus

PS. My experience is with 40 mm


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> We've seen a teaser pic of the 29 x 2.8 Rekon (below).
> 
> View attachment 1222206


Anyone have information about when Maxxis will release a 29 x 2.8" Rekon? It's on their website, but I can't find any signs of life out in the real world.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

mikesee said:


> It seems that, despite the thread title, 29 x 2.8" options really *aren't* growing.
> 
> As of now, you can buy the Terrene Cake Eater and McFly, and the Teravail Coronado.
> 
> I have the Terrene tires in stock and have a few on one of my own bikes. Perhaps I got a weird set, but they measure 2.55" on i35.


I just mounted some Mcfly Lites on i45 rims and am getting around a 2.7" width at at 15psi.


----------



## blackflys64 (Feb 15, 2006)

vikb said:


> Anyone have information about when Maxxis will release a 29 x 2.8" Rekon? It's on their website, but I can't find any signs of life out in the real world.


I emailed Maxxis and they said they would be available the beginning of 2020.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

blackflys64 said:


> I emailed Maxxis and they said they would be available the beginning of 2020.


Thanks for that info. I have some 2.6" Rekons to wear out in the meantime. :thumbsup:


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

mikesee said:


> Ranger's exist in 2.8", but neither that casing nor tread (in 3.0) did anything for me.


I have looked for months and cannot find WTB Rangers in the 29 x 2.8" size anywhere!!!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Hobine said:


> I just mounted some Mcfly Lites on i45 rims and am getting around a 2.7" width at at 15psi.


Huh. So even with a too-wide rim they're still not as big as advertised.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mohrgan said:


> I have looked for months and cannot find WTB Rangers in the 29 x 2.8" size anywhere!!!


Go to WTB.com and use their contact form to ask 'em where they are.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

mikesee said:


> Huh. So even with a too-wide rim they're still not as big as advertised.


I have a cake eater on a 45mm internal rim, and it also measures at 2.7.

If I remember right, Terrene is recommending between 35-45mm internal width rims, so it's on the upper end but not quite "too wide" per the manufacturer. I have a picture up above in this thread, in my opinion the tread looks good on that wide rim.

Anyway, I like the tire but you're right that it's not getting to true 2.8.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

S usspect;14302137 said:


> I have a cake eater on a 45mm internal rim, and it also measures at 2.7.
> 
> If I remember right, Terrene is recommending between 35-45mm internal width rims, so it's on the upper end but not quite "too wide" per the manufacturer. I have a picture up above in this thread, in my opinion the tread looks good on that wide rim.
> 
> Anyway, I like the tire but you're right that it's not getting to true 2.8.


I ride 3.0" tires ~95% of the time. I like 36 to 40mm rims for those, depending on tread pattern. 45 just feels too slow, ponderous, even with 3.0's.

I have my Cake Eater's on 35mm rims. 2.55". That rim width feels right for that tire. If they were 2.8's I'd probably still want no bigger than a 35mm tire.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

mikesee said:


> I have my Cake Eater's on 35mm rims. 2.55". That rim width feels right for that tire. If they were 2.8's I'd probably still want no bigger than a 35mm tire.


Hmm. Well, 2.55 would disappoint any one of us. That's just another 2.6 tire at that point.

Makes me wonder how many of the 2.6's would stretch out to 2.7 if on a 45... (not saying it would be a good idea). Maybe Terrene did something with the tread on Cake Eater to allow for it to work better with the wider rims than your average 2.6?

I don't know, I'm just running what I got, which happens to be a 45. Perhaps my ignorance is bliss! 😋


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

mikesee said:


> Go to WTB.com and use their contact form to ask 'em where they are.


That would be too easy. However, I did do just that this afternoon!

I had noticed the Ranger 29 x 2.8 on the WTB website and the placeholder has shown "unavailable" for many months. I assumed they were coming as I have not yet seen them for sale in the wild at the usual places(Universal, Jensen, among others) but still keep checking once in a while. Thanks for kicking some common sense into me! Soooooo...after your comment, it may not be the tire I'm looking for after all. Especially considering that I am using the 29 x 3 XR2...


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

The response from WTB:

"We only produce a Ranger 29 x 3.0, we not have a 2.8" version, unfortunately the programing of the site makes it a little confusing.

All of the available tires will say sold out instead of unavailable, you can also reference the chart at the bottom of the page for a list of all the sizes and versions."


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Pssst:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wtb-Tires-...431933?hash=item2ad19e317d:g:aVIAAOSw~RldQfGr

and

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wtb-Tires-...434277?hash=item2ad19e3aa5:g:wtAAAOSwhFpdQfJT


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

https://www.wtb.com/products/vigilante-2-8?variant=28428221710413


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Huh. So even with a too-wide rim they're still not as big as advertised.


2 rides on the Mcfly 2.8 at 17psi. A hair under 2.8.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

BTW, my Terrene Cake Eater 2.8” super light version weighed in at 946g


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

yogiprophet said:


> BTW, my Terrene Cake Eater 2.8" super light version weighed in at 946g


How wide is the rim?
How wide is the tire?


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Folks. 
Has anyone heard about Rekon 29x2.8 in EU or at least when they'll be available and where?
Secondly- Terevail Coronado 29x2.8 - anywhere in Europe?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Placek said:


> Folks.
> Has anyone heard about Rekon 29x2.8 in EU or at least when they'll be available and where?


Not specifically in the EU, but Jan 2020 was the ETA I heard for the Rekon 29 x 2.8" tires.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Is there an up-to-date list of the 29 x 2.8" options that exist (like, can be ordered by anyone) today?


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

mikesee said:


> Is there an up-to-date list of the 29 x 2.8" options that exist (like, can be ordered by anyone) today?


Jenson shows that the WTB Vigilante 29 x 2.8 TCS Tritec tough/fast rolling tire is in stock. Other than that, not sure of a list of avaialbe 29x2.8 options available to order


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Terrene site shows available McFly 29x2.8 Tough Folding


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Wanting to try the 29x2.8 rekon on the back of my Pole.

I've got a 29x3 dhr 2 on front (probably to be swapped to a 2.6 when it's worn). 

The 2.4 dhr2 on back didn't have enough float, but grip and roll was good. 

The 2.6 Dhr2 wasn't out yet, so tried the new hans dampf 2.6. Float was great, but traction is poor. The continually breaking grip has trashed the tyre fast.

I'm hoping for something that will grip/roll like a Dhr2, but has more float.

Terrain is rocky rooty trail in UK (so dryish to mud, never dust). Go play in the alps each year too. 

Is the rekon the tyre for me, or is there something else? 

Largest I can fit in the rear of a pole evolink in 29x2.8. 

Tips?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Terrene Cake Eater Tough 29 x 2.8" might be good for you. Depending on rim width it's more like a 2.6.

Bontrager SE4 and SE5 are good, too. SE5 is closest to your preferred DHR.

Both Bontrager's are 2.6".

If there was a real 2.8" tire out we'd all be crowing about it.

Until then I'm running the XR4's in 29 x 3" for chunk days, and Cake Eater's for mellower trail or alpine rides.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

CaveGiant said:


> Wanting to try the 29x2.8 rekon on the back of my Pole.
> 
> I've got a 29x3 dhr 2 on front (probably to be swapped to a 2.6 when it's worn).
> 
> ...


If you look at the Rekon thread and website it is not designed for mud. Great for all the rest so it depends how often it would see mud. I love my 2.8x27.5 on 40 mm but i slow when i see mud ahead wich is not often. After a big rain we wait some hours to avoid damaging the trails. I go play on some fireroads.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Hobine said:


> 2 rides on the Mcfly 2.8 at 17psi. A hair under 2.8.


My McFly was a hair under 2.8" on a 35mm rim but unfortunately the tread worn out so quickly I was not interested in purchasing another one. Instead I ended up going with a 2.6 Bontager XR4.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Just mounted a Vigilante LT/SG on a scraper 45 rim 2.72 at knobs slight less at casing, 29 3/4 tall @ ~15psi (just mounted with soapy water and holding air nicely). I also have a well used and stretched DHF on a matching scraper rim sits at 3.2 wide at knobs and 30 1/8" tall, Another DHF mounted on a Arc 40 is 3.0 wide and 30ish to the plus side tall. Wasn't sure the Vig would even get that big on a B2B comparison with a DHR I had laying around. The Vigilante will get mounted on an Arc40 wheel that I just built up, just need some tape that I thought I had, will run F/R and see if they stretch any.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I currently have a 2.6 Bontrager XR2 on the back of my Instinct and love it. But there's a decent amount of clearance on each side (7-8mm maybe?) so I'm tempted to try cramming something bigger back there just to try it out.

The 2.6 XR2 measures 2.55" on a i30 rim. I was thinking of a McFly but it sounds like they wouldn't be any bigger. Are there any tires that come out to an actual 2.8" on a 30-35mm id rim?

What's the actual size of an XR2 3.0 / Chupa? Google isn't helping me fine a measurement. Do they run small enough for me to consider one?


----------



## jeskej (Sep 3, 2015)

The XR2 3.0 / Chupa is a true 3" tire (measures just over 3" on my i40 rims). You may want to look at a Vittoria Bomboloni, it's labeled as 3", but measures closer to 2.8" (again on an i40 rim).


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

jeskej said:


> You may want to look at a Vittoria Bomboloni, it's labeled as 3", but measures closer to 2.8" (again on an i40 rim).


Thank you!

Holy crap. $115/tire! :eekster:


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

As Terevail Coronado's are unavailable in my region wanted to ask You about sililar setup.
I need 3.0 fr and 2.8 rear for dry,loose conditions.

Above discussion took me to Cannoli/Bomboloni combo.(as they rum nore 2.8).
Has anyone tried that and have some thoughts?.Maybe compared to full Bomboloni Combo?


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Placek said:


> I need 3.0 fr and 2.8 rear for dry,loose conditions.
> 
> Above discussion took me to Cannoli/Bomboloni combo.(as they rum nore 2.8).
> Has anyone tried that and have some thoughts?.Maybe compared to full Bomboloni Combo?


I think that combo would be great. Have not tried the Cannoli, but it look good. The Bomboloni is fast rolling and will do well as a rear tire. I used it primarily as a front, with good results until the day I washed out on some loose terrain. Less of an issue if it's on the rear.

I'd just be careful if you can really only fit a 2.8, if memory serves my Bomboloni was close to 2.9 on a 30mm ID rim.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

My opinion of the Bomboloni is vastly different than your. The only reason I used it was because there were so few options at first. I thought it steered horribly, tore easily, and both of the ones I got were very wobbly (not true). It would my very last choice of all the plus tires.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

yogiprophet said:


> My opinion of the Bomboloni is vastly different than your. The only reason I used it was because there were so few options at first. I thought it steered horribly, tore easily, and both of the ones I got were very wobbly (not true). It would my very last choice of all the plus tires.


I've only had two, so it's anecdotal, but the two I had were good. No wobble, no punctures, steered fine in the dirt.

I've moved on, but I'd still run one as a rear tire on smoother trails.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

yogiprophet said:


> My opinion of the Bomboloni is vastly different than your. The only reason I used it was because there were so few options at first. I thought it steered horribly, tore easily, and both of the ones I got were very wobbly (not true). It would my very last choice of all the plus tires.


Those squirmy little intermediate blocks it has drove me nuts, all they seemed to do was unexpectedly unload the cornering blocks when really leaned over. I removed every second one on the front and all of the rear ones. It seemed to help and created a small channel for some trail debris. The thin sidewalls needed a lot of air pressure to keep from folding over and pinch flatting which wasn't the best for comfort or traction.

Currently on DHF/SE4 which is totally overkill for the trails around here. The stopwatch says its slower but I'm crashing less and having too much fun in the corners to care.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

matto6 said:


> I currently have a 2.6 Bontrager XR2 on the back of my Instinct and love it. But there's a decent amount of clearance on each side (7-8mm maybe?) so I'm tempted to try cramming something bigger back there just to try it out.
> 
> The 2.6 XR2 measures 2.55" on a i30 rim. I was thinking of a McFly but it sounds like they wouldn't be any bigger. Are there any tires that come out to an actual 2.8" on a 30-35mm id rim?
> 
> What's the actual size of an XR2 3.0 / Chupa? Google isn't helping me fine a measurement. Do they run small enough for me to consider one?


Yes, there is a 3.0 tire that measures 2.8 on an i30-i35 rim! And its alot like the XR2/Chupa too:
https://www.vittoria.com/us/bomboloni-fat-plus.html


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Yes, there is a 3.0 tire that measures 2.8 on an i30-i35 rim! And its alot like the XR2/Chupa too:
> https://www.vittoria.com/us/bomboloni-fat-plus.html


I've read so many posts about them that they wobble. But I bought one anyway. And it wobbled like crazy. And I returned it.
In comparison, DHF 3.0 and couple of Chupas I have are dead straight.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

So...a year later....and still not much for real 2.8 tires.(unless you count the 3.0 tires that are really 2.8s)


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

the mayor said:


> So...a year later....and still not much for real 2.8 tires.(unless you count the 3.0 tires that are really 2.8s)


I've got a few WTB Vigilante's here in 29 x 2.8". Not yet mounted -- hopefully next week.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

mikesee said:


> I've got a few WTB Vigilante's here in 29 x 2.8". Not yet mounted -- hopefully next week.


So...I have to wait a year plus 1 week?
I thought America was supposed to be great again by now?
Why don't we just call this forum the "Plus 1 Year and then some" forum?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I just want a DHF or DHR2 in a 29x2.8... that's all. The 3.0 is just too big and the 2.6 is just too small.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally got my Vigs(LT/SG) mounted yesterday, built up a new Onyx hub on the rear, pulled a DHF off the front. Both mounted to Arc 40s @17psi very firm at that pressure, left overnight and more than a few spins around the yard seemed to stretch a little. These tires feel good in the loose thatch in the backyard and may get a shot at Thunder mtn in Utah this weekend if there's room in the van. To my eye these seem the right size compared to the DHFs.

Getting a hair more than 2.8 across knobs on both F/R









Getting a hair less than 2.7 across the casing









Just a side shot mounted on bike, old rear with DHF back left.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Got a couple of rides on these tires now, increased weight over the DHFs is very noticeable uphill, I will grow strong  The most significant aspects weight aside are pretty much no more slipping in uphill standing and mashing scenarios and when pointed downhill they really put the DHFs to shame IMO.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

socal_jack said:


> Got a couple of rides on these tires now, increased weight over the DHFs is very noticeable uphill, I will grow strong  The most significant aspects weight aside are pretty much no more slipping in uphill standing and mashing scenarios and when pointed downhill they really put the DHFs to shame IMO.


I'm running the Vigilante's too right now. Light casing. Mine are almost identical in weight to the DHF's, but more/better traction in loose over hard.

Did you weigh your tires before/after the swap to know there was a legit increase?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

mikesee said:


> I'm running the Vigilante's too right now. Light casing. Mine are almost identical in weight to the DHF's, but more/better traction in loose over hard.
> 
> Did you weigh your tires before/after the swap to know there was a legit increase?


I didn't weigh them but knew from WTB website they'd be heavier with slash guard by a bit was still a bit surprised by how much heavier they felt. May replace rear with regular light but will run for awhile think the initial shock will wear off. Or go back to 22t cog for awhile.

Edit: Going by published numbers I went from DHF dual compound plus i45 scraper 1160 + 695 = 1855 to Vig LT/SG plus Easton Arc40 1325 + 633 = 1958 or roughly up 100gm only other diff is Hadley -> Onyx. Just didn't think I'd feel 100gm that much but should've weighed.

Edit2: The Vig setup is still lighter then the WTB Dissents I used to run f/r with tubez on MTX33 rims on my SS, but I waz younger then.


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

How big of a difference do you think there would be between the 2.8's and 2.6 Vigilante's? Currently running 3.0 Chronicles on Duroc 50's.

I was thinking of going down in rim size from i45 to i33 (yeah that's a pretty big jump) and that is the reason for my question. My guess from what I've read is that 2.8 may not necessarily be ideal on an i33 rim. I've been interested/curious in picking up some Halo Vortex wheels (favorable reviews and affordable).

Most of my riding this past season has been more progression in bike park stuff and DH (more jumping and drops and tech etc.) 

My gut tells me if it's not broken don't fix it but wanting some opinions and curious how it might change my ride.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

brewclymbr said:


> How big of a difference do you think there would be between the 2.8's and 2.6 Vigilante's? Currently running 3.0 Chronicles on Duroc 50's.
> 
> I was thinking of going down in rim size from i45 to i33 (yeah that's a pretty big jump) and that is the reason for my question. My guess from what I've read is that 2.8 may not necessarily be ideal on an i33 rim. I've been interested/curious in picking up some Halo Vortex wheels (favorable reviews and affordable).
> 
> ...


Are you asking about a front tire or to use it as rear?
I used Chronicles 3.0x27.5 on 40mm front and rear than just front. They looked fine and worked fined.
Do you want faster rolling? More grip? On what surface?


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

33red said:


> Are you asking about a front tire or to use it as rear?
> I used Chronicles 3.0x27.5 on 40mm front and rear than just front. They looked fine and worked fined.
> Do you want faster rolling? More grip? On what surface?


Front and rear actually. I currently have Chronicles front and rear (29x3.0).

Yeah, definitely looking at getting a little bit faster for sure without losing grip. Just wondering what effect (if any) going from 3.0 to the 2.6 - 2.8 range would have in terms of snappier, more responsive feel.

I ride mostly dry conditions, loose over hard to hard. Definitely rocky and rooty (35 to 40% of the time).

This past summer was just my second season that I've been really pushing myself to progress. Currently mastering (or rather trying) the art of hip jumps (they are so fun) and it definitely takes some speed and effort in the execution.

Just wondering if the difference would be significant or marginal.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe in your situation i would get a 2.8 Rekon for front when it gets out, i read maybe january.
Maybe a 2.6 for rear on a 30-35 mm rim. I would not hesitate to go from 175 mm arms to 165 to avoid pedal stikes. I did it and only felt benefits.
I also read a lot of good about Bontrager XR4.
I am a light rider so to me there are no good 29x3.0, in that size i would opt for 2.6 to have some acceleration. Some guys are going 27.5 rear, maybe you can find a rear wheel only. I have been lucky twice i traded tires i did not want for some i wanted.
PS. Maybe you could try a 27+ and if you like it, move to that size. They are playfull, with lots of rims and tires options.


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

33red said:


> Maybe in your situation i would get a 2.8 Rekon for front when it gets out, i read maybe january.
> Maybe a 2.6 for rear on a 30-35 mm rim. I would not hesitate to go from 175 mm arms to 165 to avoid pedal stikes. I did it and only felt benefits.
> I also read a lot of good about Bontrager XR4.
> I am a light rider so to me there are no good 29x3.0, in that size i would opt for 2.6 to have some acceleration. Some guys are going 27.5 rear, maybe you can find a rear wheel only. I have been lucky twice i traded tires i did not want for some i wanted.
> PS. Maybe you could try a 27+ and if you like it, move to that size. They are playfull, with lots of rims and tires options.


Appreciate the feedback for sure! Yeah, so many options you can play with it's over-whelming. I've been tinkering with the idea for several weeks now. I was looking at the XR4 and XR5 as a possible combination as well.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

brewclymbr said:


> Appreciate the feedback for sure! Yeah, so many options you can play with it's over-whelming. I've been tinkering with the idea for several weeks now. I was looking at the XR4 and XR5 as a possible combination as well.


I was in your shoes a bit back. Buying new to find what we do not like brings doubts. That is why twice i traded tires to learn. You have to play with tire selection, size, PSI but at least we learn. I was also recently looking at the XR5 for rear, from memory it is 2.4. I like to climb so i appreciate traction for wet roots.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

brewclymbr said:


> How big of a difference do you think there would be between the 2.8's and 2.6 Vigilante's? Currently running 3.0 Chronicles on Duroc 50's.
> 
> I was thinking of going down in rim size from i45 to i33 (yeah that's a pretty big jump) and that is the reason for my question. My guess from what I've read is that 2.8 may not necessarily be ideal on an i33 rim. I've been interested/curious in picking up some Halo Vortex wheels (favorable reviews and affordable).
> 
> ...


WTB site only shows 2.6 as 80 gms lighter for same model. Have a 2.6 XR4 up front on Riot really like that as well, coming from a 2.6 Butcher which handled much like DHF(too much like). Think you'll be good on i33 with 2.6 or 2.8.


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

socal_jack said:


> WTB site only shows 2.6 as 80 gms lighter for same model. Have a 2.6 XR4 up front on Riot really like that as well, coming from a 2.6 Butcher which handled much like DHF(too much). Think you'll be good on i33 with 2.6 or 2.8.


Thanks for input. Yeah the XR4 and XR5 are two other tires I'm looking at as well.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

socal_jack said:


> May replace rear with regular light but will run for awhile think the initial shock will wear off.


I don't think that's an option -- the only Light casing option has Slash Guard. Which seems sort of silly.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

mikesee said:


> I don't think that's an option -- the only Light casing option has Slash Guard. Which seems sort of silly.


When i was originally looking at them thought I saw that option but when i re-looked up tire weights no such luck.The weights on all seemed to be really close even more silly.

Edit Did a post weigh-i;
i45 scraper w/DHF deflated 2480gm -360gm Hadley SS hub stripped - 272gm nip+spokes - 150gm tape, sealant, valve - 695 gm rim = 1093 gm tire less than spec but has about 500 miles wear so reasonable
i40 Arc40 w/Vig deflated 2830gm - 450gm Onyx SS hub stripped - 272gm nip+spokes - 150gm sealant, tape, valve - 633gm rim -160gm icetech rotor and bolts = 1315gm tire which is just 10gm less than spec weight

All in all 1315 gm vs 1093 gm about 200gm difference, if DHF brand new more like the expected 150gm, the rest of the difference would have been 100 gm hub increase with Onyx but that's in the middle so not so much of a beating, and the i45 gave up it's rotor to the i40 wheel

Wheel measurements on Park hanging scale +/-10gm readout accuracy all other weights from spec or calculated

I hadn't ridden the ROS9+ in awhile and noticed after first ride the post had slid or was not adjusted correctly, down over half inch from where it should be probably contributed to the extra weighty feeling.


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

Need a lil' help here with opinion of rim width. How big of a difference would there be between a 40mm outer with a 36mm internal (Duroc 40) and a 38mm outer with a 33mm internal (Halo Vortex) ?

I didn't want to start a thread for this inquiry and figured you guys could help out here. I think I'm going to stick with 3" tires for now. I am interested in experimenting with a narrower rim. I noticed that the Full Stache runs XR4's on Duroc 40's. My Stache 7 hsa the Duroc 50's.

I wouldn't think 2mm outer and 3 mm inner widths would be that huge but I don't know.

Any thoughts?

edit:
I did see the XR4 thread where Mikesee commented about 40 is closer to ideal for 29X3 for tires with side knobs. That is why I was wondering if a 2mm difference would be a big difference or a marginal one. Maybe I'll just have to go for it and see lol


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

brewclymbr said:


> Need a lil' help here with opinion of rim width. How big of a difference would there be between a 40mm outer with a 36mm internal (Duroc 40) and a 38mm outer with a 33mm internal (Halo Vortex) ?
> 
> I didn't want to start a thread for this inquiry and figured you guys could help out here. I think I'm going to stick with 3" tires for now. I am interested in experimenting with a narrower rim. I noticed that the Full Stache runs XR4's on Duroc 40's. My Stache 7 hsa the Duroc 50's.
> 
> ...


It really depends on rider weight, riding style, and riding terrain. Normal rider weight and conditions you'll likely be OK. As a clyde on regular 29er 2.4+ tires going from i25 to i29 was noticeable but I think as you continue up in rim size maybe less so. I've run i52, i45 and i40 with DHF 3.0s on last 2 Dirt Wizards on i52s. DHFs felt roughly the same on both i40 and i45 but the stretched size was bigger on the i45. I like the i40s the best that I've tried with 3.0 tires felt somehow more nimble and even better with Vig 2.8s.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

socal_jack said:


> It really depends on rider weight, riding style, and riding terrain. Normal rider weight and conditions you'll likely be OK. As a clyde on regular 29er 2.4+ tires going from i25 to i29 was noticeable but I think as you continue up in rim size maybe less so. I've run i52, i45 and i40 with DHF 3.0s on last 2 Dirt Wizards on i52s. DHFs felt roughly the same on both i40 and i45 but the stretched size was bigger on the i45. I like the i40s the best that I've tried with 3.0 tires felt somehow more nimble and even better with Vig 2.8s.


I am no expert but with i40mm i used 3.0 and 2.8.
Both looked and felt fine, no issue.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

33red said:


> I am no expert but with i40mm i used 3.0 and 2.8.
> Both looked and felt fine, no issue.


He was asking about diff i33 to i36


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

I appreciate the feedback. Thanks


----------



## stm32disco (Jun 7, 2017)

I have Mulefut 50's on one of my bikes which are about i45. I ran WTB Trail Boss 2.6's on it this summer and at 20 psi they measure 68.6mm with is 2.70 inches.

I got studded Terrene Cake Eater 2.8's (120 tpi) and on the same rims and psi they measure 67.2 which is 2.6 inches. I pumped them up to 30 but the didn't budge.

I was expecting them to be small. I'm not really disappointed because it means they'll likely fit on 2 other bikes that have clearance up to 2.6.

Both the WTB and Terrenes seem tiny compared to the 3.0 Chronicles I use to run.

I've only had the Terrenes for 2 hours, and this is the first time I've used studded tires, but I had a blast on the first ride out.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

It looks like you’re measuring the sidewalls in that photo - not the knobs. Is that correct?
How does the profile look with those wide rims?
Thank you,
Arjuna


----------



## stm32disco (Jun 7, 2017)

The sidewalls are about flush with the widest knobs. Here's more pics.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks, it does look a little square for my taste at that wide a rim. I hope you're having fun in the snow!


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

stm32disco said:


> The sidewalls are about flush with the widest knobs. Here's more pics.
> 
> View attachment 1296753
> 
> ...


My 2.1 Nokian is more like 1.95 at the casing.
Great ice tires but to designed for float. At least 2.6" will fit in more frames and forks.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

jnroyal said:


> I'm stoked, too! Just trying to decide what will be better for our loose, rooty, leaf-covered trails - a 2.6 DHF or a 2.8 Rekon?
> 
> I really wish Maxxis was going to offer a 29x2.8 DHF, so far the 26x2.8 DHF is my all-time favorite wheel/tire set-up.


The 3.0 minion measures a true 2.8. Co-worker just put one on his bike and we measured the widest point and its 2.8


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

wickerman1 said:


> The 3.0 minion measures a true 2.8. Co-worker just put one on his bike and we measured the widest point and its 2.8


Must be new with no tubeless stretch or on a narrow rim then.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

nitrousjunky said:


> Must be new with no tubeless stretch or on a narrow rim then.


the rim is a Race Face 41 inner 45 outer. And it's tubeless.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

wickerman1 said:


> the rim is a Race Face 41 inner 45 outer. And it's tubeless.


They'll stretch a bit, I've had DHF on 2 different wheels; i45 WTB scraper was 3.2 wide at knobs, mounted on an Arc i40 3.0 wide at knobs, both after some use. 15-17# psi normal range.


----------



## ironacct (Jan 2, 2012)

socal_jack said:


> They'll stretch a bit, I've had DHF on 2 different wheels; i45 WTB scraper was 3.2 wide at knobs, mounted on an Arc i40 3.0 wide at knobs, both after some use. 15-17# psi normal range.


+1. Mine mounted up a bit small but grew to a full 3" on i40 Scrapers. Same pressure.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

33red said:


> How wide is the rim?
> How wide is the tire?


3 months later and i finally have it mounted. 
After sitting for 2 days it's 2.7" on a 45 I.w. rim. Profile is perfect imo. Side knobs are very well designed and supported. I have a very good feeling about the performance of this tire. My thought too is that on this wide rim I should be able to run a little less pressure while still having good lateral support.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

Does anybody know when Rekon 29x2.8 will actually be available?


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

stm32disco said:


> I've only had the Terrenes for 2 hours, and this is the first time I've used studded tires, but I had a blast on the first ride out.
> [/IMG]


Have thoughts on the cake eaters in snow and ice? I am looking at these or the 27.5x4.0 version....


----------



## stm32disco (Jun 7, 2017)

telejefe said:


> Have thoughts on the cake eaters in snow and ice? I am looking at these or the 27.5x4.0 version....


They're great. I have lots of confidence on packed snow or ice. 27.5x4.0 would be a completely different tire compared to 29 x "2.8" though.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> We've seen a teaser pic of the 29 x 2.8 Rekon (below).
> 
> View attachment 1222206


Still waiting on the 29 x 2.8" Rekon. It's listed on Maxxis' website, but you can't buy one.


----------



## blackflys64 (Feb 15, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/RideAlongs...QrmPbZtyE5PuoiSumy3Can5QWEgNf67jvD0s6Tb&ifg=1

Looks like someone has their hands on one...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

blackflys64 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RideAlongs...QrmPbZtyE5PuoiSumy3Can5QWEgNf67jvD0s6Tb&ifg=1
> 
> Looks like someone has their hands on one...


Nice. That's a good sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

vikb said:


> Nice. That's a good sign. :thumbsup:


Yep, and he purchased it direct from Maxxis. I checked the other day and definitely could have ordered one off the Maxxis US website.

His initial numbers look great on it too.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

oh FFS.

I watched all the trade show spoilers and there was no 2.8 rek so I ordered a 2.6 dhr2.
It's literally sitting on my stairs, not even opened it yet.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

I just ordered the Rekon 29 x 2.8 from Maxxis directly. The site said they are available...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mohrgan said:


> I just ordered the Rekon 29 x 2.8 from Maxxis directly. The site said they are available...


Lucky! 

Sadly I am a Dirty Cannuckistani and Maxxis says "No tires for you!" :skep::eekster::madmax:


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

*WTB Vigilante 29x2.8 Questions*

I'm looking a the WTB Vigilante 29x2.8.

https://www.wtb.com/collections/29-tires/products/vigilante-2-5-2-6

I'm coming from a Bontrager XR4 29x3. I like the XR4, but the 3in casing is a very tight fit in my MRP Ribbon Air 29er fork. I am regularly pinch rocks between my XR4 and the fork bridge resulting in them being flung at my faster friends .... Hehehe! But really I don't think its a good thing I'm pinching rocks between metal and rubber. I would love a 29x2.8 XR4, however I don't see that coming anytime soon.

This would be a front tire only. My rear is a McFly 29x2.8 Tough. My rims are I9 BC360 (36mm internal width) and I'm running tubeless.

What experiences have people had with the WTB Vigilante 29x2.8?
I've never run a WBT tire and they 3 different casings (TCS Light/High Grip + Slash Guard, TCS Tough/High Grip and TCS Tough/Fast Rolling). Would the Light High Grip be similar to the XR4? Are the Tough casings worth it for an all mountain / XC front tire?
A quick Amazon price check comes out $68 to $75. Does that seems about right?
Have people had any issue running Orange seal in the tires?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I experimented with the Vigilante 2.8" in Light Casing. Wanted something with heaps of traction but a titch smaller than the 3" XR4's I run most of the time.

I wish I had read the fine print, and understood that the "Light" casing also has Slash Guard, which adds a metric ****ton of weight. IIRC they were ~1380g tires.

Can't say if it was the added casing layer, tread design, or something else, but they rolled like molasses at any reasonable pressure. This was back in Sept/Oct at normal seasonal temps.

I got a handful of rides in before giving up. Just didn't make sense to go to a smaller tire, lose air volume, yet gain weight and increase rolling resistance.

Called my inside guy at WTB and asked if there was a lighter version than what I had, and he said "Yeah, we make a Light version of the Ranger..."

In other words, no.

Best I can tell, the Vigilante Light/Slash Guard is heavier than the Vigilante Tough.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

I've been using a Vigilante 2.8 with the Tough/Fast casing the last month (thanks Mike). Here are my observations:
- Traction is fantastic so far (winter conditions). I wanted something really grippy for offload snow conditions, and they grab and hold every kind of snow as well as anything I've ever ridden. For me there has simply been no situation (except snow too deep for a Plus tire) where I didn't have the grip that I wanted.
- Rolling resistance (again with the "Tough/Fast Rolling" casing) is, indeed, not bad for a highly aggressive tire.
- The Tough casing is *really* stiff - reminiscent of the old Gazzalodi, at least as I remember it. I mean, kind of ridiculously stiff. I don't mind the weight, so to me that's the only downside.

I haven't ridden the XR4, but I have both the XR2 (in 3") and XR5 (in 2.6"), so I know the suppleness of the Bontrager casings. I would expect that the Vigilante is similar to the XR4 in its traction profile, possibly even better, but the stiff casing would make it feel like a VERY different animal.

I find myself running much lower pressure (like, _half_) on the Vig than I would on a "normal" tire to get the compliance and cushion I'm looking for in a given situation. Before pulling the trigger, consider how the stiffness would play into your riding style. If you're the type of rider to bomb the downhills as fast as possible and want a tire that hangs on and keeps you from wiping out no matter what, it might be good. If you're more riding rough terrain with good traction, but without losing finesse and compliance, you might be better off sticking with the XR4. Maybe even in 2.6 if you can stand it. A 2.6 XR4 would give you a more comfortable ride than a 2.8 Vigilante Tough. My 2.6 XR5 is vastly softer than the Vig - even with 50% higher pressure in the XR5. I'm not kidding.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

gundrted said:


> I'm looking a the WTB Vigilante 29x2.8.
> 
> https://www.wtb.com/collections/29-tires/products/vigilante-2-5-2-6
> 
> ...


I can corroborate Mikesee's opinion of the "Light" version in what I wrote up earlier in this thread. Despite the calculations of rim versus tire weight (coming from DHF 3.0s scarper i45) the Vigilante/ARC40 seems to feel like pedaling a lead weight rather than the ~150gm difference I expected to feel(going to less diameter shoudl have been easier also). Maybe amplified somewhat by singlespeed (slowly getting used to it a bit though ended up going a cog tooth higher in the rear). OTOH, going DH it's awesome and no more slipping like the DHF when standing and mashing. It would be nice to drop a pound f/r going with Rekons though.

Getting back to your specific Vigilante Q's; I run orange seal no issues. The casing feels tougher than the XR4 3.0 I have(but haven't run), and on the ARC40 rims the outside knob is right at 2.8" you would likely still be a bit tight in that fork (haven't re-measured since first mounted though). Think I paid $70-75 for the tire price sounds OK


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

mikesee said:


> I wish I had read the fine print, and understood that the "Light" casing also has Slash Guard, which adds a metric ****ton of weight. IIRC they were ~1380g tires.
> 
> Best I can tell, the Vigilante Light/Slash Guard is heavier than the Vigilante Tough.


If your are remembering correctly, then looks like it is...at least from the weight of this tough shown on the scale here - https://nsmb.com/articles/wet-weather-29x28-wtb-vigilante-plus-tire/


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the input. 

I do a lot of pedaling up hill and can't afford to strap a lead weight to the front of my bike. I'm already one of the slower ones in my group. I really like the XR4, but only having a few millimeters of clearance to my fork bridge is rather worrisome.

I've thought about getting the 2.6 XR4, however my rear McFly measures almost 2.8. I know we are talking only a quarter inch difference, but would running a narrower tire up front (relative to the rear) mess with the bikes handling? I've never ever run a narrower front tire than the rear tire. They have always been a little larger than the rear. Granted until recently this wasn't even an option due to the frame design.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

gundrted said:


> I've thought about getting the 2.6 XR4, however my rear McFly measures almost 2.8.


Terrene's Cake Eater is the same size as your McFly but has much large/more aggressive knobs. It's a good front tire, especially as a match to your McFly out back. I'd choose this before any 2.6" for sure.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

mikesee said:


> Terrene's Cake Eater is the same size as your McFly but has much large/more aggressive knobs. It's a good front tire, especially as a match to your McFly out back. I'd choose this before any 2.6" for sure.


Interesting ... I never looked at the Cake Eater because I thought it was snow specific tire. Will the tire eat it self, pun intended, on dry trails?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

gundrted said:


> Interesting ... I never looked at the Cake Eater because I thought it was snow specific tire. Will the tire eat it self, pun intended, on dry trails?


As a rear I suppose that's possible.

I've mostly run it as a front and it seems to be long wearing there.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

mikesee said:


> As a rear I suppose that's possible.
> 
> I've mostly run it as a front and it seems to be long wearing there.


Thanks Mike.

Do you sell the 29x2.8 Cake Eater?

I was putzing around on Maxxis' web-site looking at the 29x2.8 Recon. I left Maxis years ago due to price and weight. Do these actually exist and what is the difference between exo/tr and 3c/exo/tr? Are they worth the $90 price tag?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

gundrted said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> Do you sell the 29x2.8 Cake Eater?
> 
> I was putzing around on Maxxis' web-site looking at the 29x2.8 Recon. I left Maxis years ago due to price and weight. Do these actually exist and what is the difference between exo/tr and 3c/exo/tr? Are they worth the $90 price tag?


I'm pretty sure you can order the Rekon 2.8" directly from Maxxis right now.

The answers to the rest of your questions are pretty subjective, and since I'm not you I should probably not answer!

Yes, I have one CE in stock in 2.8".


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

gundrted said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> Do you sell the 29x2.8 Cake Eater?
> 
> I was putzing around on Maxxis' web-site looking at the 29x2.8 Recon. I left Maxis years ago due to price and weight. Do these actually exist and what is the difference between exo/tr and 3c/exo/tr? Are they worth the $90 price tag?


It is written on their site, from memory
TR = tubeless ready
exo is a protection
3c = triple compound


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I trashed my rear 29x2.6 XR2 today and I'm looking for replacements that are just a hair tougher so my default options is a 2.6 SE2. I wouldn't mind a bit larger though so I'm tempted by a 2.8 Terrance Mcfly - however, from what I can find it won't be any bigger than an XR2/SE2.

So.... 2.8 Mcfly or 2.6 SE2? Both are obscenely priced. I have a 2.6 XR4 front which I'm satisfied with, but again I wouldn't mind something similar but larger (but not 3.0 larger, as that won't fit)


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

matto6 said:


> I trashed my rear 29x2.6 XR2 today and I'm looking for replacements that are just a hair tougher so my default options is a 2.6 SE2. I wouldn't mind a bit larger though so I'm tempted by a 2.8 Terrance Mcfly - however, from what I can find it won't be any bigger than an XR2/SE2.
> 
> So.... 2.8 Mcfly or 2.6 SE2? Both are obscenely priced. I have a 2.6 XR4 front which I'm satisfied with, but again I wouldn't mind something similar but larger (but not 3.0 larger, as that won't fit)


I do not trust Terrene so it might not be for you but look at Vittoria, they have 2 29+


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Any reason you don't trust Terrene?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Funoutside said:


> Any reason you don't trust Terrene?


A- They are not accurate about tire width. OK i know they are not the only one, North is also famous for this.
B- in Quebec they are knowned for poor aftersale service.
C- i read the same thing in USA if you are unlucky and get 1 with a defect it might take a very long time to get an other or $ back.
Maybe you can do a search and hopefully your $ buys you a tire that is a match for your use.
I read a rider with a defect Vittoria did not have to fight that is why i mentioned it.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

Anyone have any luck finding the Rekon 29x2.8 somewhere OTHER than on Maxxis' website? They are currently shut down and not taking orders or shipping anything due to the Corona Virus.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

SuperUltraKel said:


> Anyone have any luck finding the Rekon 29x2.8 somewhere OTHER than on Maxxis' website? They are currently shut down and not taking orders or shipping anything due to the Corona Virus.


They show some here on this site but I don't know if it is in stock or they drop ship from Maxxis.
https://clydejamescycles.com/maxxis-tires-max-rekon-29x2-8-bk-fold-120-terra-exo-tr/


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SuperUltraKel said:


> Anyone have any luck finding the Rekon 29x2.8 somewhere OTHER than on Maxxis' website? They are currently shut down and not taking orders or shipping anything due to the Corona Virus.


https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=102359&category=5793

Shows a stock of em in multiple warehouses.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.bikeinn.com/rowery/maxxis-rekon-plus-120-tpi-3ct-exo-foldable/137383699/p

Delivery took ~7days within Europe.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Anyone find any size measurements on the 29x2.8 Rekon?

Is it a real 2.8? Or just a mislabeled 2.6 like most of the others?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

matto6 said:


> Anyone find any size measurements on the 29x2.8 Rekon?
> 
> Is it a real 2.8? Or just a mislabeled 2.6 like most of the others?


Seems pretty good from initial reports -


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

20% and 40% discounts flash sale online at Terrene website this Fri-Sun only
Just saying
I'm enjoying my McFlys. I don't push em too hard and they don't dissapoint. Good all-arounder and not too heavy!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Where do you see the sale price? Their site mentions nothing about a flash sale.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> Where do you see the sale price? Their site mentions nothing about a flash sale.


" FLASH SALE PRICING is only available from noon CST Friday, 27 March through noon CST Monday, 30 March:

20% OFF all in stock mountain and gravel tires - this includes any Chunk, McFly, Elwood, or Honali. Use code FLASH20.
40% OFF all in stock fat or winter tires - this includes Cake Eater, Wazia, Johnny 5, Griswold, stud kits, and stud tools. Use code FLASH40.

To order, simply go to www.terrenetires.com and use codes FLASH20, or FLASH40 at checkout."


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

mohrgan said:


> I just ordered the Rekon 29 x 2.8 from Maxxis directly. The site said they are available...


Updates by now for long term?


----------



## CJLED (Jan 2, 2004)

Not real long term, but have a set on 40mm Derby rims and like them. Ridden 4 or 5 times. Faster by far than 3.0 Minions, but less grippy and less volume. I also have cake eater tough casings and the Rekons are a few mm wider, feel lighter. Think they were 70mm on first mounting at 25 or so psi. Have not remeasured. So far, would buy again.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi.

I can't fit a 3 minion in the rear of my bike. It could probably take a 650b 4", but the tyre height is the issue. 

Does anyone know how tall the rekon 2.8 is? 

2.6 dhr2 has plenty of room, Dhr2 3 touches the frame.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

CaveGiant said:


> Hi.
> 
> I can't fit a 3 minion in the rear of my bike. It could probably take a 650b 4", but the tyre height is the issue.
> 
> ...


You can go to their FB page and shoot them your question, they answer quite fast.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

CaveGiant said:


> Hi.
> 
> I can't fit a 3 minion in the rear of my bike. It could probably take a 650b 4", but the tyre height is the issue.
> 
> ...


According to the chart on post #224 it is 29 7/8" tall.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I was looking for that in the chart and had missed it, good spot! Thanks


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

CJLED said:


> Not real long term, but have a set on 40mm Derby rims and like them. Ridden 4 or 5 times. Faster by far than 3.0 Minions, but less grippy and less volume. I also have cake eater tough casings and the Rekons are a few mm wider, feel lighter. Think they were 70mm on first mounting at 25 or so psi. Have not remeasured. So far, would buy again.


Thanks for the report! Any chance you have some pictures of them mounted up or out in the wild shots?


----------



## CJLED (Jan 2, 2004)

Still like it, 69.9mm at 19 psi on 40mm Derby rim. No action shots but here it is on a new Pike Ultimate 29.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

*29x2.8 Cake Eater Light*

I FINALLY got to ride my new Terrene Cake Eater 29x2.8 Light on the front of my Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol.

My first impressions are great.

Mounting was easy on my BCI360 rims. I did have to use a single tire lever to finish putting the tire on. The tire seated fine with no need to soap the beed. I did use my air compressor for seating the tire.

After a few hours with no sealant the tire was still inflated, but lost a little air. I added 4oz of Orange Seal and re-inflated to 45ish psi. There was a little seepage through the sidewall, but nothing out of the ordinary. The next day the tire was low again. I toped off the tire trail side and there was a little more side wall seepage. In a few minutes the seepage stopped and i was ready to ride.

I ran 16psi in my Cake Eater (front) and 18psi in my McFly (rear). At riding pressure the new Cake Eater measured 2.74in. The rear McFly measures 2.76in and has about 300 miles on it. My rims are BCI360. I would call these numbers spot on for a 2.8in advertised tire. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

We road Lair o' the Bear just outside Denver. Its a fast rolling trail with some rock problems. The Cake Eater gripped really well and felt very similar to my old 3in XR4. I really liked the extra room around the fork bridge compared to my 3in XR4. The turn in was smooth and most importantly there was no dead spot at moderate lean angles. When the tire was pushed over it stock and felt as I expected. No weird squishiness. When climbing, it didn't feel like dead weight and was nibble in the switch backs. It paired great with the Terrene McFly 29x2.8 Tough I run as my rear tire. Corning was very predictable. At no point I felt like I was going to loose one tire over the other.



> Lair o' the Bear
> Distance 12.16 mi
> Time 1:48
> Avg Speed 6.7 mph
> Elev Gain 1,921 ft


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

CJLED said:


> Still like it, 69.9mm at 19 psi on 40mm Derby rim. No action shots but here it is on a new Pike Ultimate 29.


Exactly what I was wanting to see. More aggressive tread than my current WTB Ranger but not as much as the Vigilante. Looks like my next tire choice with CushCore installed. Thank you!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

How well does the plus version of the cushcore work? Is it like their regular one, but for plus or is it specifically made for plus? I think Teravail just introduced a new plus tire.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

The 2.8 Rekon seems to be yet another 2.8 that is no larger than my 2.6 Bontrager XR4's. Sigh.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/xbiking/comments/e37atj


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

To be fair that's on on a 30mm rim on 37mm or larger rim it might be a little larger.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Funoutside said:


> To be fair that's on on a 30mm rim on 37mm or larger rim it might be a little larger.


I asked Maxxis on their FB page and for their 2.8 and 3.0 they recommand 35-45 inner rim width.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

gundrted said:


> I FINALLY got to ride my new Terrene Cake Eater 29x2.8 Light on the front of my Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol.
> 
> My first impressions are great.
> 
> ...


I've also had it out on several other Denver Front Range trails. It was super grippy on Apex with hero dirt. The lower rocks were wet and it did loose traction a few times. In all fairness, all of our group's tires did. It was a little scary at times. Apex is a leg burning climb followed by a hold onto your handle bars decent. It was more of the same on 3 Sisters.

Highly recommend the tire combo!!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

vikb said:


> Still waiting on the 29 x 2.8" Rekon. It's listed on Maxxis' website, but you can't buy one.


Don'tcha just hate that? They list it to tanalize you and don't have it available, DOH!!!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Don'tcha just hate that? They list it to tanalize you and don't have it available, DOH!!!












You quoted a Jan 2020 post. I have been posting about the 29 x 2.8" Rekons in my Mega Krampus thread. I've had them a while now. :thumbsup:

They listed the tire *and* had it available back then, but would not sell it to a Canadian. If you were in the US you could buy it at the time from Maxxis. :eekster:


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 12, 2006)

can't wait to try one


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

matto6 said:


> The 2.8 Rekon seems to be yet another 2.8 that is no larger than my 2.6 Bontrager XR4's. Sigh.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/xbiking/comments/e37atj


Yeah, my 2.8" Rekon is not much bigger than my 2.6 XR4. My well used 2.6" XR4 measures just over 2.6" on 35mm id rims and my new 2.8" Rekon is only slightly bigger at just under 2.7" on a 29mm id rim. I imaging the Rekon would be over 2.7" on a wider rim.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It should be as 35mm is usually the min for 2.8 being optimal.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

noosa2 said:


> Yeah, my 2.8" Rekon is not much bigger than my 2.6 XR4. My well used 2.6" XR4 measures just over 2.6" on 35mm id rims and my new 2.8" Rekon is only slightly bigger at just under 2.7" on a 29mm id rim. I imaging the Rekon would be over 2.7" on a wider rim.


Oh interesting. If a new 2.8 Rekon on a 29 width rim is already wider than a Xr4 on a 35mm rim it might be a good amount bigger!

Have you measured it after a few rides?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

matto6 said:


> Oh interesting. If a new 2.8 Rekon on a 29 width rim is already wider than a Xr4 on a 35mm rim it might be a good amount bigger!
> 
> Have you measured it after a few rides?


Pics or it didn't happen... Side by side too, none of this squeezed/not squeezed calipers BS!!

FYI - just chucked a 3.0 EXO DHRII up front on my Full Stache...

Can tell that when leaned over, there's extra grip.

Interestingly, the sidewalls feel a little flimsier than the XR4's!?

Will need to run a psi or two higher.

The DHRII measures up true to size on 35id rims. Same width at outer lugz as the XR4's, on a minimally smaller carcass.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

matto6 said:


> Oh interesting. If a new 2.8 Rekon on a 29 width rim is already wider than a Xr4 on a 35mm rim it might be a good amount bigger!
> 
> Have you measured it after a few rides?


Hey matto,

I've had about 4-5 rides since I mounted up the 2.8" Rekon to the wtb i29 rim and it still is a tad under 2.7"(2 11/16). This is at 19psi on the 29 ID rim.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

noosa2 said:


> Hey matto,
> 
> I've had about 4-5 rides since I mounted up the 2.8" Rekon to the wtb i29 rim and it still is a tad under 2.7"(2 11/16). This is at 19psi on the 29 ID rim.


If my memory is correct i asked Maxxis the suggested rims for their + tires and they answered I35mm to 45.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Most shops have suggested 34-35mm for 2.8 tire & 37mm+ for 3.0.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> Most shops have suggested 34-35mm for 2.8 tire & 37mm+ for 3.0.


Pfft! I would gladly buy a one way plane ticket to Betty Ford for an asshat trying to get me to go skinny rim on my plusser. Hell, my trials bike has a 48mm rear rim with a 2.4 for many reasons. My plussers have i45's for the same list of reasons. Number one reason is having to increase tire pressure to eliminate foldover like the '90s were known for.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Pfft! I would gladly buy a one way plane ticket to Betty Ford for an asshat trying to get me to go skinny rim on my plusser. Hell, my trials bike has a 48mm rear rim with a 2.4 for many reasons. My plussers have i45's for the same list of reasons. Number one reason is having to increase tire pressure to eliminate foldover like the '90s were known for.


I do remember the skinny rims we ran in the 90's. When I moved to Phoenix in the late 90's I was running rims with 17mm and 19mm ID and 2.5" tires. Talk about light bulb shape.

I'm running this Rekon on a 29ID rim so that it will fit in my Rift Zone frame. If my rim was much wider the Rekon would rub on my left chain stay. However, when my LBS is finished building my new wheel (35ID rim) I will probably mount up the Rekon and see if it fits in the Rift Zone...and I'll measure it again to see how close it is to the 2.8" size.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Pfft! I would gladly buy a one way plane ticket to Betty Ford for an asshat trying to get me to go skinny rim on my plusser. Hell, my trials bike has a 48mm rear rim with a 2.4 for many reasons. My plussers have i45's for the same list of reasons. Number one reason is having to increase tire pressure to eliminate foldover like the '90s were known for.


There's a fine line between "wide enough to prevent tire squirm" and "so wide that you smack metal to rock because the tire can't protect the rim".

Trials rims have little in common with trail rims -- completely different use scenario.

2.6" tires work really, really well on 30 to 32mm rims.

2.8's work well on 35-36mm.

3.0's work well on 40 to 42mm.

You can go wider or narrower if you know that your specific conditions warrant it, but those ranges are the sweet spot.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mikesee said:


> There's a fine line between "wide enough to prevent tire squirm" and "so wide that you smack metal to rock because the tire can't protect the rim".
> 
> Trials rims have little in common with trail rims -- completely different use scenario.
> 
> ...


Mike, I have yet to have issue with metal to rock with my i45's, nor am I willing to go less for 3/3.25's. As for 2.6, couldn't get my attention with minus. 2.8, I would go 35 and prefer 40, but that is just an opinion on what I would burn my cash on.

Narrower is unacceptable for my needs. As I stated, the list of reasons for my rim choice applies to both my plussers and my Red Sky.

Just curious if you have ridden trials or as it is known TGS... Much trascribes to trail performance and I require that aspect in my addiction.



noosa2 said:


> I do remember the skinny rims we ran in the 90's. When I moved to Phoenix in the late 90's I was running rims with 17mm and 19mm ID and 2.5" tires. Talk about light bulb shape.
> 
> I'm running this Rekon on a 29ID rim so that it will fit in my Rift Zone frame. If my rim was much wider the Rekon would rub on my left chain stay. However, when my LBS is finished building my new wheel (35ID rim) I will probably mount up the Rekon and see if it fits in the Rift Zone...and I'll measure it again to see how close it is to the 2.8" size.


While I hated the 90's bullshit rim offerings, I have stuffed some fat tires on narrow rims to get em into an older bike that I want to preserve for the foreseeable future. Been places and ridden stuff that was open to bikes in the era and is now closed off by Der Furor. 
Did the i19's and the short time Ritchey 2.5 tires on vintage rims to avoid the pathetic road rim conversion bullshit, they were super close to rubbing in the rear end. Screw the establishment damnation!!


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Just swapped out my Terrence McFly 29x2.8 Tough with a new one. I really like this tire and it's has worn great. I can't complain about 612 miles on a tire!!! Not a single puncture or leak. I could have run it a bit longer but I've got a trip to steamboat co coming up and didn't want to risk it.

Got to add pics for the proof.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm seeing more interest in 29 x 2.8" tires this season. An informal poll shows that it's folks who are "plus curious" and coming "up" from smaller tires, more than peeps whom already own 3" or 3.25" sizing down.

So I've been stocking and selling more of these, as well as riding some myself. I have a new chassis inbound that's better suited to my new haunts, and which will likely wear 2.6 or 2.8" tires (or a mix) full time.

These are the tires I've been selling the most of, with their b2b and weight listed for a single sample of each. All are the "Light" or "Supple" casing, none are the "Tough" or "Durable" casing.
Terevail Coronado, 170mm, 1086g.
Terrene McFly, 159mm, 906g.
Terrene Cake Eater, 160mm, 932g.
Maxxis Rekon, 170mm, 967g.
Vittoria Mezcal*, 168mm, 879g.

Note that the Mezcal is labeled a 2.6", but has a casing larger than the Terrene's labeled 2.8". 

I have a single Mezcal installed on a 30mm rim right now, and straight out of the gate it measured 66mm at 20psi tubeless. That's 2.59" for those of you that don't speak metric. Still unridden and it's already stretched to 68mm.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is that true for all Mezcal 2.6 or just the 29er variant? Or is the Terrene that is undersized?


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

My McFlys don't get enough miles to warrant replacing them yet, but I can't stop thinking about those Mezcal"fat" race tires for some potential speed demon runs on local fire roads. Let us know what you think!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

MountainBored said:


> My McFlys don't get enough miles to warrant replacing them yet, but I can't stop thinking about those Mezcal"fat" race tires for some potential speed demon runs on local fire roads. Let us know what you think!


My new backyard features hundreds of miles of doubletrack right from the door. Steep, with huge vertical, not much for tech, largely hardpacked dirt covered in pine needles.

And for this the Mezcal's seem to shine. Light, supple, and fast. After 3 rides I've dropped to 17f/18r and may still go lower.

Ideal pressures TBD. Long term durability TBD.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> Hey matto,
> 
> I've had about 4-5 rides since I mounted up the 2.8" Rekon to the wtb i29 rim and it still is a tad under 2.7"(2 11/16). This is at 19psi on the 29 ID rim.
> View attachment 1354999


Mounted the Rekon up on my 35mm ID rim and it is now right on 2.75" wide at 22psi.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

noosa2 said:


> Mounted the Rekon up on my 35mm ID rim and it is now right on 2.75" wide at 22psi.


I have 27.5x 2.8 Rekon on a 40mm rim and it is a little too wide because the tire is of the square variety. The 35 should be perfect.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Interesting you've come back around on the Mezcals, Mike. I remember you not being impressed with their durability. Glad they're working for you now.

I have a 2.6 Mezcal - in the $28 non-Graphene casing, which came out a few months ago - and even in the cheap casing it's pretty quick, and so far has sufficient grip for almost everything around here. (In MN we can't ride when the trails have a hint of wetness, unlike when I lived in OR). It is a nice big tire. So I far haven't gotten comfortable with it as a front tire, but then again I have an XR2 so why would I bother?

I also have the Mezcal _with_ the Graphene casing (in 2.35) on the bike I keep in Oregon, for when I'm back there for work. Surprisingly decent in semi-wet conditions, and holy crud is it a fast roller! Rode it on the street earlier this year, having not been on it for a couple months, and had to double-check I didn't still have a slick on there. Hard to believe a knobby-ish tire can roll that fast.

Wish I could compare with the Coronado. I have one, but there's a problem. I bought it last fall for my Oregon bike (NOT a Plus rig) and it didn't quite fit ... so I foolishly proceeded to leave it in Oregon on my last visit there in February. Really want to have it here to experiment with, but thanks to the Coronado-virus I won't get back there to retrieve it for a while yet.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

I see some complaining about the Maxxis Rekon being undersized, FWIW I had these mounted on 30i rims, never overinflated to stretch and are 69.4 mm for the 120 tpi and 68.7mm for the 60 tpi. That is to the edge of the knobs so considering Maxxis recommends fitting them on 40i rims they do seem to be true to size


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

GlowBoy said:


> Interesting you've come back around on the Mezcals, Mike. I remember you not being impressed with their durability. Glad they're working for you now.


That might be jumping the gun a bit -- I have fewer than 100 miles on them on this go round. If I can ride them the rest of this season -- maybe even wear out the rear -- I'll consider them a success.

Sure like the size and the supple casing.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

mikesee said:


> That might be jumping the gun a bit -- I have fewer than 100 miles on them on this go round. If I can ride them the rest of this season -- maybe even wear out the rear -- I'll consider them a success.
> 
> Sure like the size and the supple casing.


How much spare room do you have on that Supercaliber with a 2.6 Mezcal in the back?

I'm still digging my Stache, but I'm starting to miss FS after losing some weight and gaining some speed. I'd need to find an XC oriented FS frame that will eat 2.6 in the back. Having some analysis paralysis kick in...


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

FS xc or ht xc? Cause the Ibis DV9 HT can do 2.6 in the back.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> FS xc or ht xc? Cause the Ibis DV9 HT can do 2.6 in the back.


FS. Sorry, added that for clarity.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

Niner Jet 9 RDO will also roll a 2.6in in the back.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

amadkins said:


> How much spare room do you have on that Supercaliber with a 2.6 Mezcal in the back?


3mm per side with the Mezcal. AFAIK it's the biggest 2.6" going.

If I were to swap to pretty much any other 2.6" out there I think I'd have closer to 5mm per side.

I've been considering going to 2.8" Cake Eater's on both ends to gain some clearance and some aggressive knobbage. Late summer trail conditions aren't super favorable for a round-profile go-fast tire like the Mezcal.

Cake Eater's are at once smaller in casing and more aggressive in knobbage.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I've heard the WTB Vigilante 2.6 measures out to 2.7. Would the Mezcal be at a similar width of 2.7"?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Mike, any experience with the Teravail Coronado's? I just talked a buddy into these after finding a lack of other options in 29x2.8. He's maybe 145 lbs. I'm building him wheels with WTB i35 rims. I'm thinking it should be a good combo but these tires weren't my first choice. I had a hard time finding medium tread 2.8" tires in stock.
> 
> https://teravail.com/tires/coronado#TR7294


I actually used the 2.8" Coronado for several rides this spring and summer.

Ran it on an i40 rim at ~14 to 16psi.

Pleasantly surprised by how supple the casing is. Pleasantly surprised by traction as a rear tire. No complaints.

Haven't ridden it as a front yet. Doesn't look like the best front tread pattern for kitty litter or ball bearings, but I bet it works well on real hardpack.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Was it the supple casing or the tough casing?


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

mikesee said:


> I actually used the 2.8" Coronado for several rides this spring and summer.
> 
> Ran it on an i40 rim at ~14 to 16psi.
> 
> ...


Agree with Mike on all accounts. I did run Coronados front and rear on RF Arc40 rims...I didn't love them as a front tire for trail riding. There just wasn't enough bite, even on hardpack trails. Also, although I didn't measure them, I felt like they were undersized - dwarfed by my Bonty XR4/XR2 3.0s.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice to see these fatter 29er options expanding. Kinda disappointed that the 27.5+ line effectively shrank to 2.8 though.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Funoutside said:


> I've heard the WTB Vigilante 2.6 measures out to 2.7. Would the Mezcal be at a similar width of 2.7"?


Mezcal could easily hit 2.7" on a 35mm rim. Mine maxed at (at riding pressures of ~18psi) at 2.6" on the nose on a 30mm rim.


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

My rear McFly with the Light casing is dead. Two years and prob 400-600 miles on it with lots of pavement runs to the farmers market pulling my son in the Burley Bee trailer and lots of dirt grinds and trail carving. The center knobs are so low you can see it's rolling on the casing a lot. I had two punctures in 2 weeks, and this last one the huge bacon plug worked OK but then slowly deflated and i smashed more rocks and it caused a new hole, so tube went in and new tires are in the mail.

I ordered the 29x2.6 Mezcal and ALSO a Vittoria foam insert. I just can't stop smashing rocks with the rear tire on my hardtail! I'm pretty happy w the prices I paid on backcountry.com - 20-30% off lots of Vittoria right now


Side question: any comments on a good tube to use for emergency use on 29x2.8??
I only had a 27.5 x 2.4 tube and it actually got me home fine!
Maybe I don't need another tube?? 
I have a WTB 29x2.6 tube, I think, and it is SO HEAVY


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

MountainBored said:


> My rear McFly with the Light casing is dead. Two years and prob 400-600 miles on it with lots of pavement runs to the farmers market pulling my son in the Burley Bee trailer and lots of dirt grinds and trail carving. The center knobs are so low you can see it's rolling on the casing a lot. I had two punctures in 2 weeks, and this last one the huge bacon plug worked OK but then slowly deflated and i smashed more rocks and it caused a new hole, so tube went in and new tires are in the mail.
> 
> I ordered the 29x2.6 Mezcal and ALSO a Vittoria foam insert. I just can't stop smashing rocks with the rear tire on my hardtail! I'm pretty happy w the prices I paid on backcountry.com - 20-30% off lots of Vittoria right now
> 
> ...


Personaly i had no problem using a different size for a short time but for long term i like the proper size to keep the form intended by the manufacturer. Please share your feeddback about your new tire.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

MountainBored said:


> Side question: any comments on a good tube to use for emergency use on 29x2.8??
> I only had a 27.5 x 2.4 tube and it actually got me home fine!
> Maybe I don't need another tube??
> I have a WTB 29x2.6 tube, I think, and it is SO HEAVY


I'll carry a 26/275er x 2.4" tube for all my 29er bikes other than full 3" plus. For that I'll carry a 29 x 2.4" tube. A smaller tube will stretch no problem.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

vikb said:


> I'll carry a 26/275er x 2.4" tube for all my 29er bikes other than full 3" plus. For that I'll carry a 29 x 2.4" tube. *A smaller tube will stretch no problem.*


Till it pops...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Till it pops...


I have been carrying undersized tubes and using them as needed since 2013. I have yet to have a tube "pop" when used this way.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

vikb said:


> I have been carrying undersized tubes and using them as needed since 2013. I have yet to have a tube "pop" when used this way.


Quite a few of us have used 26x2.4-2.7 tubes on 26x3.8-4.0 tires on 50-65mm rims also!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I had a 28mm tube on a 29x2in tire & the bike rode weird on the road. It lasted until the part of the ride where everyone got flats due to thorns all over the ground. HTParty carries like 26+ tubes with him for his plus tires as they are lighter & so far hasn't had issues, but I could be wrong/


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

Ben on Mezcal 2.6 rear and older McFly 2.8 light in the front and its great. New tires are awesome. The new Mezcal is pretty grippy all around, and it has not disappointed on some steep and loose climbs. I didn't think it would have as much bite as it does. And, its faster than the McFly, which I thought were pretty fast. Next up: Mezcal front and rear, and trying the insert in the rear! I've been running the Mezcal pretty firm and the insert will allow less PSI w/o fear of bonking my rim. Since this bike sees street duty too, the Mezcal is a winner as its quiet and fast on smooth stuff and still has good bite off-road!


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Till it pops...


Not gonna pop, unless maybe if you try a road tube in there. Will be super vulnerable to sharp debris, pinch flats and every other hazard, but it will not pop.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

MountainBored said:


> Since this bike sees street duty too, the Mezcal is a winner as its quiet and fast on smooth stuff and still has good bite off-road!


Exactly my use case: I have one bike (but more than one set of rims) for almost everything these days. I almost always ride pavement to get to the trails, now that I live in a metro area with trails, and the Mezcal fits the bill perfectly. It has way more grip in a variety of conditions than it should, considering the low tread depth and how fast it rolls. And it really is big: about 5mm wider than the 2.6" XR5 I also have mounted up at the moment. I think the casing is also at least as wide as my 2.8" Cake Eater, though it's not currently mounted for me to measure right now.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My buddy [frame builder] is telling me the Maxxis 29 x 2.8" Rekon+ is history. Can anyone confirm or deny that? I just got my hands on a set of these tires and given the lack of 29+ tire choice I felt like they were a decent option for my needs. It seems crazy Maxxis would release them in in 2020 and then kill them in 2021.

I'm hoping it's just a COVID supply chain problem and these tires will be available again. If anyone has the inside scoop I'd love to hear it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

vikb said:


> My buddy [frame builder] is telling me the Maxxis 29 x 2.8" Rekon+ is history. Can anyone confirm or deny that? I just got my hands on a set of these tires and given the lack of 29+ tire choice I felt like they were a decent option for my needs. It seems crazy Maxxis would release them in in 2020 and then kill them in 2021.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a COVID supply chain problem and these tires will be available again. If anyone has the inside scoop I'd love to hear it.


Why not email them and share their answer?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I found some Rekon+ tires for sale over on CRC. Also got more info that the 29 x 2.8" Rekon+ seems to just be out of stock at Maxxis and is still being made. Whew. Glad to hear that. I was starting to think there was a conspiracy against chubby tires.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

vikb said:


> My buddy [frame builder] is telling me the Maxxis 29 x 2.8" Rekon+ is history. Can anyone confirm or deny that? I just got my hands on a set of these tires and given the lack of 29+ tire choice I felt like they were a decent option for my needs. It seems crazy Maxxis would release them in in 2020 and then kill them in 2021.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a COVID supply chain problem and these tires will be available again. If anyone has the inside scoop I'd love to hear it.


No inside scoop, but I'm seeing availabilities in both Feb and March.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mikesee said:


> No inside scoop, but I'm seeing availabilities in both Feb and March.


Thanks for the confirmation Mike.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

BTI has 50 in stock as of today.

I just ordered another dozen on top of the pile I already have here, because hoarding seems to be the only way to run a bike-based-business right now.

Do I need them right now? Nope. But I'll need them in August, and beyond, and they won't be available then...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

vikb said:


> My buddy [frame builder] is telling me the Maxxis 29 x 2.8" Rekon+ is history.


Maxxis stopped production of the 29x3" Minion tires last year, (or was it two years ago?), but then finally did another run/batch of them this past year. We all thought they were dead but it seems they were just temporarily shelved because it's a low volume market compared to other tire sizes.

I don't know this, but I would guess Maxxis is doing the same thing with the Rekon. It's not a high volume tire for them and they'll wait until inventory is sold out before doing another production run.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I don't know this, but I would guess Maxxis is doing the same thing with the Rekon. It's not a high volume tire for them and they'll wait until inventory is sold out before doing another production run.


There are a few hundred in the supply pipeline right now, due to land here in Feb, and Mar, and April, and then again in Aug.

I don't know anything more than ^ that, but it seems COVID related supply issues are more to blame than anything else.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi All

Has anyone tried 2,8 Maxxis Rekon or 3.0 DHF on i40 rim and can share width?
Have You maybe tried them with F36 Boost and can share the clearance to the crown ?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello my fat tire loving brethren.
I’m interested in a comparison of 2 29 plus tires of similar mass - the Surly Dirt Wizard tough 3.0 and the WTB Vigilante light/slash guard 2.8 in terms of traction, handling and overall ride quality for a front tire on a high speed 150mm travel Hightower LT.

One thing I need to consider is that I built the wheel thinking I was going to use a 3.0 tire so the i.w. of the rim is 45mm. Would a 2.8 Vigilante work on that wide of rim?


----------



## ski5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Some rekon 29x2.8 available for now from bikeinn and Chain Reaction Cycles.


----------

